#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-03
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ping
<Ronnie> pong
<cjohnston> could you please take a look at the team members merge request
<Ronnie> oke
<Ronnie> cjohnston: any ideas on the implementation of this (serverside, or template) ?
<cjohnston> beyond my skill level
<Ronnie> cjohnston: got the solution
<cjohnston> cool
<Ronnie> cjohnston: committed and pushed
<Ronnie> i needed to add a new group, with '-----------'
<cjohnston> sweet
<Ronnie> ah, but....
<Ronnie> i do not know how it reacts on submit and then view
<cjohnston> ok
<Ronnie> could you do some tests with the new version
<cjohnston> already merged
<cjohnston> it seems to work on meetings
<cjohnston> it gives errors on admin/owner/contact since they are all required fields
<cjohnston> which is good
<Ronnie> ok, i made a small edit (less -----, so it is equal on other parts of the site (for example events->venuelist)
<Ronnie> can you remerge that one?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> prior to the merge in (the current default) is there a ---- behavior on the team details page?
<cjohnston> do you remember
<Ronnie> cjohnston: there were 2 on this page: http://localhost:8000/events/team/add/
<cjohnston> im talking about http://127.0.0.1:8000/teams/ubuntu-us-florida/edit
<Ronnie> hmm, the team page does not need this behaviour...
<Ronnie> except for the owner profile?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> well 
<cjohnston> they are all required
<Ronnie> cjohnston: so, i should remove the ----- from the team page?
<cjohnston> i think we are going to need a little clarification...
<cjohnston> some teams i believe are owned by other teams
<cjohnston> and some teams have contacts that are other teams
<cjohnston> so i dont know how that gets imported in
<Ronnie> me neither
<cjohnston> heres a possible issue
<cjohnston> are you setup as debug user?
<Ronnie> yes
<cjohnston> http://127.0.0.1:8000/teams/ubuntu-fr/edit
<cjohnston> i guess for contact profiles, team members is only showing members of ubuntu-fr-asso   ?
<Ronnie> indeed only the asso
<cjohnston> that seems like odd behavior to me
<cjohnston> not wrong, but odd
<cjohnston> mhall119: you arent by chance peaking around are you
<Ronnie> cjohnston: what do you propose. i think for the fr case, there is no obvious way to seek for other teams
<Ronnie> where is the LP team saved, which belongs to the Loco team?
<cjohnston> Contacts are not imported during the LP stuff, because there is no contacts in lp
<cjohnston> so I would think it needs some sort of null as default, however, when you go to edit team details for the first time you will error out of null
<cjohnston> owner and admins are both imported from lp, so i dont think they need a null
<Ronnie> btw, do you have also a render/css error with "Date Approved"
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> i dont see anything
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/WNJ/
<Ronnie> i see that both in FF stable and FF beta
<cjohnston> i dont see it on chromium
<Ronnie> chromium is here good indeed
<cjohnston> file a bug and hopefully someone can get to it.. i dont think its horribly important as its on a page that isnt available to most
<Ronnie> indeed, ill file a bug
<cjohnston> Bug #696661 is what i just filed
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696661 in loco-directory "Expires Date / Date Expires does not make sense (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696661
<cjohnston> im gonna make a merge
<Ronnie> bug #696662
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696662 in loco-directory "Layout error on team edit page (FF) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696662
<HakanS> popey: czajkowski: Have you got a mail from the Swedish Team Contact?
<czajkowski> HakanS: no 
<HakanS> czajkowski: He said he have sent a mail to LoCo Council telling you that our LoCo is running really really bad.
<czajkowski> I'm looking now ?
<czajkowski> hmm I see a mail from a council member with his email it . I only got it last night at 11:30pm 
<czajkowski> HakanS: but there was never a mail sent to us directly. I modereate the queue 
<HakanS> czajkowski: Strange. He said that he sent it to The LoCo Council.
<HakanS> We have discussed this email to our loco and concluded that it is his, and one more person's, opinions.
<czajkowski> HakanS: well the mail we have is from Pontus "Kirill" Öhman
<czajkowski> Team Contact for Ubuntu Sweden
<czajkowski> HakanS: what is your role in the team ?
<HakanS> czajkowski: I am the loco team leader
<czajkowski> HakanS: let me invite you into the council channel for a moment ok
<HakanS> OK
<czajkowski> HakanS: if you see the invite please join the channel so we can resolve this issue thanks. 
<czajkowski> HakanS: ?
<Ronnie> monin
<Ronnie> mornin*
<HakanS> czajkowski: How do i join? I use webchat
<czajkowski> HakanS: /j and the channel name I pmd you with 
<czajkowski> HakanS: so /j #ubuntu-lococouncil
<Ronnie> czajkowski, paultag: is there already some news about the voting for the reapproval of Ubuntu-NL from 21-12-2010 (which was moved to the mailinglist because there were not enough members at the meeting to vote)
<czajkowski> Ronnie: as I said when someone else asked last week, it was christmas holidays. 
<Ronnie> czajkowski: thx for the answer. didnt know that someone asked. Ill post it on our forum then. Some questions were asked about it, thats why i asked
<czajkowski> Ronnie: as soon as soneone can they will vote on it. but it was only created on the 21st December many people have been on holiday since
<leoquant> yes i asked czajkowski  last week
<czajkowski> and the same thing I said :) it was only done 4 days before xmas :)  many of the council are on holidays 
<leoquant> but thats was in the vacation period, sorry bout that by the way
<czajkowski> leoquant: no problem many are still on vacation till tomorrow as it's a bank holiday today 
<leoquant> Ronnie, we have to wait,  nothing else we can do at the moment....:) 
<Ronnie> leoquant: indeed, posted that too on the forum
<Ronnie> mhall119, your working on: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-website/django-foundations . Have you tought about extending the user model for different apps, any idea how to handle that?
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> leoquant: have you seen sense lately?
<leoquant> Ronnie, no
<Ronnie> maybe he is studying for his exams
<TrickyJ> Hi all :)
<TrickyJ> Happy new year :)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: happy new year buddy
<Ronnie> hey TrickyJ, happy newyear to you too
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue218
<czajkowski> pleia2: *hugs* well done 
<pleia2> *hugs*
<pleia2> thanks :) nhandler and I worked pretty hard on it over the weekend
<czajkowski> nhandler: well done also :) 
<nhandler> Thanks czajkowski 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-04
<mustu> czajkowski: u there?
<czajkowski> mustu: I am indeed
<mustu> czajkowski: I did talked talked to you about status of Ubuntu Pakistan team few weeks ago
<czajkowski> aye that is a while back now 
<czajkowski> things improved?
<mustu> I was looking for next council meeting but seems it's not happening on regular intervals 
<mustu> czajkowski: nope
<czajkowski> mustu: eh it is :) it's the 3rd f the month 
<mustu> czajkowski: I was discussing it with my fellows also about how to properly present the matter in LoCo Council
<czajkowski> mustu: you cna email us if you like 
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4`> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> mustu: see the email address there, we reply to mails pretty fast if you want to let us know what's going on 
<mustu> can we discuss it here to also let us know how we should proceed.
<czajkowski> mustu: well there is only me and I'm working...
<mustu> czajkowski: we want re approval of Pakistan LoCo team
<mustu> with new person of contact.
<czajkowski> right well you can add the team to the agenda if you want for the next team meeting...
<czajkowski> or if you have any issues mail us 
<mustu> ok
<mustu> czajkowski: I was checking this page. Doesn't it get updated ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
<mustu> also the channel topic
<mustu> they shows the meetings doesn't happen any more
<czajkowski> mustu: updating the wiki now.... 
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: Welcome to the Ubuntu LoCo project! Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams |Add questions to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ | Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds |Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum? http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<czajkowski> meeting updated to 18th January but it is the 3rd tuesday of every month...
<cjohnston> mornin
<Vin_> Hello
<cjohnston> hi
<Vin_> I would like to start a loco group for kochi in india
<cjohnston> ok
<Vin_> what needs to be done for the same? 
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams  - however you may want to look at joining with http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team
<Vin_> okay thank, was going through Ubuntu LoCo HOWTO
<cjohnston> yup
<Vin_> it directly takes you to setup resources for the team. 
<Vin_> do we need to setup all resource before getting a team list for approval? 
<Vin_> *listed
<cjohnston> The team has to be active before approval
<Vin_> can i join two different loco teams? 
<Vin_> like the indian-team has got hindi has the language. 
<leoquant> yes
<czajkowski> Vin_: sure 
<Vin_> can i have another one with malayalam as the language? 
<czajkowski> Vin_: the team may only have listed one, they may not know they can add multiple 
<Vin_> okay.
<Vin_> thank you.
<czajkowski> np
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119 mhall119_ nigelb i am applying today 20:00 UTC
<cjohnston> sweet!
<TrickyJ> Hi all :)
<TrickyJ> !search ronnie
<ubot4`> None found
<czajkowski> jpds: ello ello 
<nigelb> daker: Ubuntu membership?
<daker> nigelb, yes
<daker> nigelb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<nigelb> daker: w00t.  All the best :)
<daker> nigelb, thanks ツ
<cjohnston> yay daker !
<cjohnston> sorry i didnt make it
<daker> cjohnston, woo ツ
<daker> no worries
<cjohnston> looks like you didnt need help
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> yeah ツ
<cjohnston> have they added you to the members team yet?
<daker> cjohnston, yeah
<cjohnston> go get your cloak :-P
<daker> i'll do it
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> cjohnston, quick question : how can i get an @ubuntu.com ?
<pleia2> daker: a cron job runs every few days to automatically create them after you've been added to the ubuntumembers team
<pleia2> so in a few days have someone try sending an email to launchpadid@ubuntu.com
<daker> ah oki 
<daker> thanks pleia2 ツ
<pleia2> welcome :)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: did you read my comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/627492/+merge/43988
<cjohnston> I briefely saw it.. lemme look
<cjohnston> Ok.. That is fine
<cjohnston> is it ready for a final review then?
<Ronnie> should the database != null be a separate issue, then yes its ready for final review
<cjohnston> contacts should be required, however, by default there is none
<cjohnston> I wonder about making team admins default contacts?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: is it needed to do an update before import-live-data
<Ronnie> cjohnston: update ?
<cjohnston> ./manage.py update
<Ronnie> i cant remember using that command
<cjohnston> thats the command to download the data from lp
<Ronnie> i use: syncdb, then migrate and then init-ld then finallly import-live-data
<cjohnston> before import-live-data there was only update
<Ronnie> oke, then update is not needed not, when using import-llive-data
<cjohnston> ok
<Ronnie> mostly i do the import-live-data command once and copy the db to other branches (as long the model is not changed)
<Ronnie> is you make many branches it is else time consuming
<cjohnston> I normally use a fresh db when testing code
<cjohnston> mostly due to a lack of my own confidence
<cjohnston> i guess
<Ronnie> i have to confess that i use a clean database when testing my app, but for writing the code, it works just fine
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> hey Ronnie... wanna work on any of these? ;-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bugs?field.tag=meetings
<cjohnston> those are pretty much the punch list to get the next release out
<Ronnie> cjohnston: sure
<Ronnie> i already had a look on this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/688064
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 688064 in loco-directory "Add meetings to 'upcoming events' on team's pages (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cjohnston> ya
<Ronnie> but it looks easier then it actually is
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> mhall119 i think wrote that initially
<cjohnston> the agenda items, if you decide to work on that, IMO should be just like adding a comment to an event
<Ronnie> the django .filter works only on one model, but this is a lost of 2 different models (top 5 sorted by date)
<cjohnston> ic
<Ronnie> the other two shouldnt be a problem
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> They are above me tho :-/
<Ronnie> cjohnston: could you have a look at this code https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/570613
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 9) (heat: 38)" [High,In progress]
<Ronnie> it is cool of that one could be included the same release
<Ronnie> but it need some finishments
<Ronnie> mostly html/css stuff
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ill try.. family is home, so maybe not tonight
<cjohnston> im gonna try to get the other one comitted tho
<cjohnston> "getting profiles" now
<cjohnston> lol
<Ronnie> oke, have fun
<TrickyJ> query Ronnie Hi
<Ronnie> het TrickyJ
<Ronnie> hey*
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: how are you
<TrickyJ> long time back !! wassup wats going on
<Ronnie> still fine, you
<Ronnie> just spended more offline time ;)
<TrickyJ> Good man i'm very bussy working out here :(
<TrickyJ> good going on 
<Ronnie> great, finally some work ;)
<TrickyJ> Lol.. 
<TrickyJ> it was christmas and new year time soo there was less work but now 
<TrickyJ> hell lot of calls man :)
<TrickyJ> hahaha
<daker> pleia2, do i have right to choose my @ ? coze i don't want it with my launchpadid :s
<pleia2> daker: you can change your launchpad id
<pleia2> but otherwise, no
<daker> pleia2, ok i'll try thanks!
<daker> i hope this will not break anything
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-05
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha folks 
<leoquant> morning czajkowski and all
<cjohnston> mornin
<HakanS> Good afternoon, morning or night.
<Ronnie> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/627492/+merge/43988
<Ronnie> cjohnston: mhall119: how to generate the meeting log url in the meeting form when the date/time is not known yet
<Ronnie> if all the servers use the url as: http://host/year/month/day/channel.html than we can ask for only the hostname, and calculate the other part afterwards
<Ronnie> but if there are services that uses other url's, we have to think of something else
<daker> Ronnie, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/%Year%/%Month%/%Day%/%Channel%.html#t%Hour%:%Minute%
<daker> Ronnie, all the loco teams are supposed to use irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Ronnie> daker, so that means we do not have to ask for the url in the form, but just generate it in the overview pages
<daker> Ronnie, i guess yes
<daker> Ronnie, the only needed infos are the channel & the time
<Ronnie> yes, and those fields are already in the form
<daker> Ronnie, so you have just to generate a url like this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/%Year%/%Month%/%Day%/%Channel%.html#t%Hour%:%Minute%
<Ronnie> daker, already implemented :D
<daker> Ronnie, just note that the logs should be available after the end of the meeting
<cjohnston> maybe only show the link to the logs after the meeting time
<daker> cjohnston, yes
<Ronnie> daker: cjohnston. OK :D
<cjohnston> :-)
<daker> cjohnston, see i got the cloak ツ
<cjohnston> yay
<Pendulum> daker: congrats :)
<daker> i changed my lpid, because i want daker@ ツ
<cjohnston> Ronnie: where did the merge go for member sorting?
<czajkowski> dear inbox please shrink! 
<daker> Pendulum, Woo thanks
<cjohnston> oh.. your doing multiple bugs on it now
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i added the other bug, because i needed some new code of that bug
<Ronnie> else it would cause a conflict when merging both
<cjohnston> gotcha
<Ronnie> i needed also the team instance in the teamform
<cjohnston> dont add anything else to it please, im gonna do a final review
<Ronnie> ok
 * daker is preparing some fixes for the planet
<cjohnston> daker: what type of fixes
<Ronnie> when that one is merged, i start including the code for the logs (need also the same base)
<czajkowski> nooo the planet is fixed
<czajkowski> it was fixed tihs morning 
<czajkowski> and they are looking into the text over the border later on
<daker> cjohnston, czajkowski if you the post "Hebrew and Arabic on track"
<daker> see the pictures
<czajkowski> ahh that's specfic to Hebrew
<czajkowski> but there are developers working on planet today fixiung stuff 
<HakanS> We are having an irc-meeting today. How do I fix so that the meeting-channel is logged on irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<czajkowski> HakanS: well you can get the bot added or use mootbot to log the meeting 
<HakanS> czajkowski: But how do I do it?
<Ronnie> HakanS: i think you have to ask AlanBell, but hes not here in the channel right now
<Ronnie> daker, congrats with your membership (Y)
<HakanS> Ronnie: Thanks
<czajkowski> HakanS: which one do you want, mootbot just for the meeting, or the logging bot in general, which team is this ?
<HakanS> czajkowski: I think we need both. It's the swedish team. We have a separate meeting chanel (#ubuntu-se-mote).
<daker> Ronnie, thank you
<Ronnie> daker, cjohnston: a small usability issue. when the log url = http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/04/%23ubuntu-nl.html#t16:00  but there is no message at 16:00 the anchor does not work
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> Post that to the bug report.. but i think that may be something we have to deal with
<czajkowski> jussi: ping 
<cjohnston> ya.. yell at mr irc to get that working
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> jussi: could you talk to HakanS re bot please heading to a meeting 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: no mor elike I'm at work and up the walls :d
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> jussi: poke?
<nigelb> jussi: Can I PM?
<cjohnston> all of a sudden everyone wants juliux 
<cjohnston> jussi: 
<cjohnston> sorry juliux 
<cjohnston> It looks like to get the logging bot you have to contact rt
<czajkowski> HakanS: I'll be back in an hour or so and can help then nbut I've to head to a meeting
<HakanS> czajkowski: Thanks. I have to logout soon. Will be back at 17:10 UTC. Is it OK for you?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: every time i login after import-live-data i become chrisjohnston2
<Ronnie> cjohnston: does there exists already an chrisjohnston ?
<Ronnie> after executing the live-import command>
<cjohnston> i would assume as much from the import
<cjohnston> new bug #697693
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697693 in loco-directory "Error when copying meeting (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697693
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ill have a look at it. looks like my code gives it
<HakanS> Just testing
<cjohnston> daker: I commented on one of your merge requests.. if you have a few minutes to make the modification, I can test it real quick and get it in
<daker> cjohnston, sure
<cjohnston> I think it will be an easy fix
<daker> yeah
<czajkowski> HakanS: did you get sorted and file a RT ?
<daker> cjohnston, could you check now 
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.681984/+merge/45088
<cjohnston> ok
<Ronnie> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/686267/+merge/45251
<cjohnston> daker: reviewed.. commented
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ok.. ill look in a bit
<daker> cjohnston, pull ツ
<daker> it should work now
<HakanS> czajkowski: What do you mean with RT? 
<cjohnston> HakanS: you have to send a request to rt@ubuntu.com for logging
<czajkowski> HakanS: RT is the request ticket system used to send requests to sys admins in canonical to get things done. So you need to send one to request the bot be added to your team channel
<cjohnston> dholbach: !
<czajkowski> cjohnston: he';s in mumble land meeting 
<dholbach> I'm in mumble land meeting
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> *grin*
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> oops
<nigelb> cjohnston: how do I schedule someting in summit?
<cjohnston> the admin interface
<nigelb> I created a summit, a meeting, a room, and a slot
<nigelb> how do I put a meeting into a slot
<cjohnston> umm...
<cjohnston> crap
<czajkowski> dholbach: you give me a hug and you say oops, charming :p
<cjohnston> how do you do that
<cjohnston> lol czajkowski 
<cjohnston> nigelb: i think its in slots
<dholbach> czajkowski, no, I hit ctrl-w unintentionally (or rather in the wrong window)
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: slot only says that these are the times that things can be scheduled.
<cjohnston> uggh
<kinouchou> vi
<kinouchou> oups
<cjohnston> vim
<cjohnston> voops?
<kinouchou> sorry
<cjohnston> :-)
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> wrong terminal ;)
<kinouchou> yes
<cjohnston> and then I started messing with you :-)
<kinouchou> I don't use vi but emacs
<nigelb> that's a bigger oops that all of the above :P
<cjohnston> czajkowski: going to disney this saturday
<czajkowski> cjohnston: No....
<cjohnston> yes
<kinouchou> it's cold to go to ddisney
<cjohnston> the high on saturday is 67
<nigelb> cjohnston: the summit schedule is generated from the ical using js? o.O
<cjohnston> nigelb: so much for you to learn
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> either that, or I'm bad at reading django template
<cjohnston> there is a gui for doing it 
<cjohnston> or do the backend
<cjohnston> i havent been able to get the gui to play nice
<nigelb> ok, I got it to work :D
<cjohnston> nigel its agenda item
<nigelb> now I have something scheduled
<nigelb> the problem is I can't figure out where the code is that displays the schedule :/
<cjohnston> ya.. but i went through and had to download it
<cjohnston> that displays the daily schedule
<cjohnston> or the track schedule
<cjohnston> or
<nigelb> cjohnston: there is some js magic which I'm missing altogether
<cjohnston> i think your talking about the gui scheduler
<nigelb> I'm looking at http://127.0.0.1:8000/uds-o/2011-02-14/
<nigelb> and schedule.html.
<nigelb> I can't figure out where the schedule is coming from :|
<HakanS>  czajkowski: Thanks
<cjohnston> schedule templates schedule
<cjohnston> schedule.html
<nigelb> I am looking at schedule.html
<cjohnston> im pretty sure thats the page
<nigelb> hrm
<czajkowski> HakanS: np
<cjohnston> is there something in specific you are looking for
<czajkowski> isn't this Daviey area?
<cjohnston> ya
<czajkowski> so poke him :) 
<cjohnston> you just did
<nigelb> cjohnston: trying to figure out where the meeting name is comign from so I can add the icecast url
<cjohnston> I poked him the other day and he ignored me
<czajkowski> cjohnston: holidays or working :) 
<czajkowski> tis a working day for him 
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> its been a while since ive seen him
<cjohnston> schedule.room.track.title
<nigelb> hrm, no
<nigelb> what does schedule.debug do?
<cjohnston> dunnop
<nigelb> ok, if I remove it, the schedule stops getting displayed
<nigelb> so I guess that's the one.
<Ronnie> cjohnston: error of copy is fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/697693/+merge/45263
<Ronnie> it was just 1 line of code
<czajkowski> cjohnston: aye well I guess Christmas, sprints and work kinda kicks in so less free time but he's online in other working channels or I find mailing him works :)
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> nigelb: schedule models topicmodel.py - i believe its Topic.title
<nigelb> cjohnston: I got whats happening
<nigelb> cjohnston: there is a render.py 
<cjohnston> ok
<nigelb> inside that there is a debug function which calls the as_html function
<nigelb> that's where the schedule's printed from
<nigelb> now I only need to figure out the flow of that code.
<cjohnston> long as your happy im happy
<nigelb> hah
 * nigelb facepalm
<nigelb> cjohnston: that bug is already fixed.
<nigelb> We're just not using that fix.
<nigelb> the icecast field is always blank.
<nigelb> err, probably always left blank.
<nigelb> cjohnston: do you want to add a link there called Audio and add the ice cast url to every session? (a bit of overkill in my opinion)
<Ronnie> daker, do you have some time to test one branch of mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/570613
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 9) (heat: 38)" [High,In progress]
<daker> Ronnie, i'll do it once at home ツ
<Ronnie> daker, thx
<nigelb> Daviey: If it is you that worked on the scheduling bit of summit.  I bow to you.  Its simply splendid.
<nigelb> Took me 2 hours of reading code to figure out where to read.
<Ronnie> mhall119: ping
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: Hi buddy
<Ronnie> evening TrickyJ
<Ronnie> nhandler, jono: what is the status of lernid, i heard it quitted?
<daker> Ronnie, can you give the bug id ? 
<Ronnie> daker:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/570613
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 9) (heat: 38)" [High,In progress]
<daker> Ronnie, ok
<Ronnie> the HMTL/CSS needs a lot of tweaking (not my speciallity), but i want to know if the code works
<Ronnie> if you like, you may improve the HTML/CSS part
<daker> ok ツ
<pleia2> Ronnie: yeah, lernid is pretty much dead
<pleia2> we don't recommended it to people anymore
<paultag> +1 there.
<paultag> damn shame.
<Ronnie> pleia2: a small dutch group is starting to develop an online 'learnid' because its a great tool. 
<pleia2> cool, the main problem was lack of vision and developers, the bugs just keep piling up
<Ronnie> but i think we could use some experience
<pleia2> I think nhandler joined the dev team just to fix some critical bugs to keep it limping
<pleia2> but without a solid leader of the project who is putting the effort in, there isn't much hope, and it's almost unusuable in 10.10 AFAIK
<Ronnie> pleia2: we want to start a 'website' version
<pleia2> sounds neat :)
<Ronnie> but i dont know at the moment if the open web protocols can handle all stuff
<paultag> sure can Ronnie 
<paultag> Ronnie: use reverse ajax long polling
<paultag> Ronnie: that way you can wait on events and not slaughter the server
<paultag> Ronnie: it's like an HTTP socket, kinda
<Ronnie> i think there is a lot of knowledge is within the learnid team about giving lessons, and whats needed
<nigelb> omg
<nigelb> paultag is back
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<paultag> nigelb: howdy, friend!
<nigelb> paultag: good to see ya back :)
<Ronnie> paultag: i know long polling (and the upcoming websockets :D)
<paultag> nigelb: I was in the middle of the woods, I checked email :)
<paultag> Ronnie: :)
<nigelb> paultag: heh :)
<paultag> Ronnie: use it up right ;) -- it'll help with "events" for the session
<Ronnie> but what about some kind of desktop sharing/ terminal sharing ideaś
<pleia2> for the terminal app I might suggest doing it in a chroot server side
<paultag> Ronnie: desktop sharing will be harder, but you can do terminal sharing with long-poll. Just have each client long poll the wait, with a timestamp, and the teacher have an AJAX-driven client
<Ronnie> hmm do not have to knowledge for chroot
<paultag> Ronnie: so it pushes the shell. But pleia2 is right. Screen + chroot is the best
<pleia2> Ronnie: chroots are easier than they sound :) it just sets the root to a different location, so you have a /UbuntuMaverick/ directory or something with a full install of 10.10 in it, and set the user environment to use that as the root (or CHange ROOT)
<YoBoY> JanC: ping 
<Ronnie> atm i think the team cant handle all this stuff :(
<YoBoY> I missed the reminder for the december team reports ?
<Ronnie> im thinking of what server software we could use best
<pleia2> YoBoY: you still have time to do it :)
<YoBoY> pleia2: yes I try to write it for the end of the week
<Ronnie> is there here someone who has given multiple classes, and know what features the standard irc classes misses?
<pleia2> misses?
<pleia2> the irc classes actually work pretty well as they are, most instructors don't even bother with slides or other tools
<Ronnie> what are the shortcomings of irc-classes ?  the ability to share terminal, show a slideshow
<Ronnie> etc
<Ronnie> im not experienced in giving classes, so i dont know what are desirable features
<pleia2> aside from space to host files (images and such to be used during the presentation), we don't really get requests for additional things in classes
<Ronnie> pleia2: thx for the info :D
<czajkowski> Anyone going to FOSDEM please add your info to the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2011
<YoBoY> czajkowski: thanks I have french volunteers for the booth :)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: fantastic can you get them to add their name to the wiki :) thanks we need help to spread out the time needed there 
<YoBoY> czajkowski: already fwd the link to them ;
<czajkowski> YoBoY: Thank you!
<YoBoY> we can bring some goodies to seel
<YoBoY> sell
<czajkowski> YoBoY: even better! 
<YoBoY> if you need official liveCDs also...
<czajkowski> we always run short so if you have any spare that would be fantastic 
<Ronnie> daker, i still got this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/610092
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 610092 in loco-directory "Issues with LD and Maverick's jquery (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Ronnie> do you use maverick, and havent this issue?
<daker> Ronnie, at work i use maverick, i am not sure
<Ronnie> for me the issue is still present
<daker> i need to check it tomorrow
<YoBoY> czajkowski: we always have spare, the people here like our localized edition :p
<daker> Ronnie, daker@daker-desktop:/usr/share/javascript$ ls
<daker> jquery  jquery-ui  mootools
<daker> Ronnie, coud you check if those folders exists
<Ronnie> yea, they exists
<daker> Ronnie, cd jquery
<daker> then ls
<Ronnie> jquery.js  jquery.lite.js  jquery.min.js  jquery.pack.js
<daker> the paths are ok
<daker> i think it's just a compatibility problem
<daker> between jquery & jquery-ui
<Ronnie> could be, i have looked into it for a few minutes, but could not find were it got wrong
<daker> in lucid i got jQuery 1.3.2 & jQuery UI 1.7.2
<daker> Ronnie, could you check in maverick ?
<Ronnie>  version 1.8 of ui
<Ronnie> 1.4.2 of jquery
<daker> Ronnie, when you try to add an event is the datepicker working for you in maverick
<daker> if not try to look at the error on the console of your browser
<Ronnie> the first datepicker works (style does not) the timepicker gives an error in firebug
<daker> paste it
<Ronnie> $.widget.prototype._trigger is undefined
<daker> it's the same error on the bug report
<Ronnie> daker: any idea why the 'trigger' focus is needed?
<daker> no
<daker> i need to investigate
<Ronnie> hmm deleting that part wont work :(
<Ronnie> daker: there are multiple versions of jquery timepicker (no official ones). do you know whichone we use?
<daker> Ronnie, no :s
<Ronnie> daker: ok ;). do you have already some comments on the google map? (if not, take your time :))
<czajkowski> kinouchou: aloha 
<kinouchou> hello czajkowski 
<czajkowski> kinouchou: looking forward to fosdem 
<kinouchou> I don't receive the mail :(
<czajkowski> oh odd 
<czajkowski> kinouchou: mailed locoteams and um... Ubuntu Women, are you not on either of those lists? 
<czajkowski> I mailed them only today 
<kinouchou> no
<YoBoY> kinouchou: it's just the link i gave on our chan earlier
<YoBoY> you already are added on the wiki page ;)
<kinouchou> vincent-xavier sent a mail for fosdem
<czajkowski> kinouchou: well team contacts are to pass on the info which is what YoBoY did 
<daker> Ronnie, my machine is very slow (512Mb)
<daker> Ronnie, sorry what do you mean but no official one ?
<Ronnie> there is no timepicker from the developers of jquery/jquery-ui itself
<daker> jquery ui => http://jqueryui.com/
<Ronnie> all the versions are from indempendant develiopers
<daker> ah ok
<Ronnie> jqueryui does include a datepicker, but not the timepicker
<Ronnie> the timepicker version could be outdated
<Ronnie> but i dont know where to find the source
<Ronnie> i know at least 2 different versions
<Ronnie> in the js file on the bzr branch, i cannot get usefull information
<daker> Ronnie, maybe we should ask dholbach or mhall119 
<Ronnie> oke
<daker> Ronnie, the problem is with the datepicker or the timepicker ?
<Ronnie> the timepicker gives the error
<Ronnie> but i also got no css for the datepicker, but i guess thats a different issue
<Ronnie> but could be caused by the timepicker itself
<daker> i think no css is caused by the error
<Ronnie> daker: the css problem: <link href="/media/jquery-ui/css/css/smoothness/jquery-ui.css" type="text/css" media="all" rel="stylesheet" />
<Ronnie> that file does not exists
<Ronnie> it has a double ' css' in it
<daker> what do you mean ?
<daker> Ronnie, cd /usr/share/javascript/jquery-ui/css
<daker> then ls
<Ronnie> the link jquery-ui/css/css/....
<daker> ah
<Ronnie> if i delete one of the 'css'  it works
<daker> just the style not the timepicker, right ?
<Ronnie> the timepicker css i dont know because the javascript fails
<Ronnie> for the datepicker the css fails
<daker> ok
<Ronnie> ill have a look where the css link is inserted
<daker> so the problem is the compatibility between the jquery ui and the actual timepicker
<Ronnie> daker: indeed
<daker> Ronnie, got it
<daker> - the time picker is provided by Maxime Haineault.  See http://haineault.com/media/jquery/ui-timepickr/page/ for more information about the JQuery UI Timepicker.
<daker> there is a file called "EXTRENALS"
<daker> Ronnie, try dl the last version then test
<Ronnie> daker: thx, ill have a look
<Ronnie> daker: http://code.google.com/p/jquery-utils/issues/detail?id=53
<nhandler> Ronnie: Keep in mind, a lot of the features that Lernid was originally designed to help with have been incorporated into ClassBot. This is useful because it means that our session leaders and participants aren't required to use some site/software to follow along (which was a bit of an issue at first when lernid first added support for pdf slideshows)
<Ronnie> nhandler: how is the usability for giving classrooms for teachers who do not have good 'irc' skills?
<nhandler> Ronnie: They don't need to know anything advanced about IRC. Just enough to set their name, join #ubuntu-classroom, and send messages to the channel. So I would say it is about as usable as it will get (we even have links to the freenode webchat that people can use to help with the first two tasks)
<Ronnie> daker: trying the solution provided on the page, and using the trunk version wont help either :(
<daker> :s
<Ronnie> maybe we should discuss another timepicker. there are very good alternatives
<Ronnie> even datepicker, with timepicker included
<nhandler> Ronnie: Instead of incorporating many new features into the tool, a better approach might be to simply use it as an alternate interface to some of the existing tools. For example, it could include a nice interface for interacting with ClassBot to process questions. It also might be better to move somewhere (either PM or #ubuntu-classroom-backstage) to discuss this further. We are a bit OT in here
<Ronnie> nhandler: indeed OT, i will discuss this in backstage in the future
<czajkowski> JanC: Have you ordered the conference pack for FOSDEM ?
<JanC> czajkowski: yes
<JanC> also, the banner shoul have arrived by then too
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119: heya - I think I can mark "make Ubuntu base app happen first" as done in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-halloffame-rewrite? :)
<Ronnie> dholbach: is there anything i can do for halloffame?
<dholbach> Ronnie, yeah, sure - the idea was to first get the ubuntu django foundations sorted out, then settle on the models and then work through the bunch of bugs that are already filed for it
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hall-of-fame (it's not that many bugs)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/HallOfFameRewrite is the spec for it
<Ronnie> dholbach: ok, ill have a look this week
<dholbach> sweet
 * dholbach hugs Ronnie
<czajkowski> My talk for FOSDEM got accepted :D 
<YoBoY> czajkowski: great :D
<mhall119_> dholbach: I'm not done with the base app
<mhall119_> I've just gotten it started
<mhall119_> but bzr_apps was probably the most important piece
<dholbach> mhall119_, what do you think is missing from it?
<mhall119_> the sub-apps needs more cleanup
<mhall119_> to remove the ld specific bits
<mhall119_> I also want to add test cases to all of them, but that's not really necessary for HOF
<dholbach> mhall119, alright - just wanted to know what's going on right now, since Ronnie asked about the HoF
<Ronnie> mhall119: d oyou have any toughts about the user model in django foundations. how to add fields, for modules to the user?
<Ronnie> im planning to create a 'supportmap'  app. but the users need the latitude and longitude
<mhall119> Ronnie: for now we can add generic fields to the models we have, and work our way towards a usable 1.0 release
<mhall119> after that, you'd either sub-class in your own apps, or we'd work new generic fields into the foundations apps on a 2.0 branch
<mhall119> though I'm entertaining the idea of making all the foundation models abstract
<mhall119> so you'd be forced to subclass them
<mhall119> but I'm not sure there's any real benefit to that
<nigelb> mhall119: hi, do you have a min to help me understand how to calculate locla time in summit?
<nigelb> *local
<mhall119> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> ok, right now I'm taking a datetime.date.today() which is wrong.
<nigelb> how do I account for the local tz?
<mhall119> nigelb: look at LD's venue model
<mhall119> I usesd the pytz module
<dholbach> datetime.date will always just give you a date, not a time
<nigelb> dholbach: I forget, I wanted date :)
<nigelb> but the time influences date
<nigelb> I'll just show what I did.
<mhall119> nigelb: specifically the Venue.fromlocaltime and Venue.tolocaltime
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-today
<mhall119> you'll see how I use a timezone string to convert the datetimes
<nigelb> mhall119: but the question is if I get access to this in the urls.py file.
<mhall119> why would you need it in urls.py?
<nigelb> \/today
<nigelb> err, to do the /today thing
<nigelb> I wanted to figure out the date in the urls.py and call the appropriate date's view
<nigelb> is there an easier way to do this?
<mhall119> yeah, just do it in a "today" view
<mhall119> inside that, you can call other view functions
<nigelb> aah.
<nigelb> how do I call other view functions?
<nigelb> my try sorta failed :D
<mhall119> just like you call any other function
<mhall119> and return it's return value
<nigelb> I got an error thrown up when I did that.
<mhall119> def today_view(request):
<nigelb> well, since you're here, I guess you can debug that :D
<mhall119>   return other_view(request)
<mhall119> in order to use (r'^(?P<summit_name>[\w-]+)/today$', 'by_date', {'date': date.today()}),
<mhall119> you'd need 'date' to be a string representation, not a datetime object
<nigelb> isn't it a string representation already?
<mhall119> date.today() returns a date object
<mhall119> you need a string in "%Y-%m-%d"
<nigelb> doh.
<nigelb> mhall119: what does __all__ bit do?
<mhall119> where?
<nigelb> mhall119: let me get you the line number
<nigelb> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/annotate/head%3A/summit/schedule/views.py#L36
<TrickyJ> Hi all
<nigelb> no bother, I figured it out.
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: wassup buddy ;)
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119, where can i find the code for HOF?
<daker> Ronnie, how can i see the events map ?
<Ronnie> daker: on the global events page and the add venue
<daker> Ronnie, the map still does not supply the long/lat for me
<Ronnie> daker: can you add a marker to the map on the add venue page?
<daker> Ronnie, yes i can
<Ronnie> daker: do you have firebug installed?
<daker> Ronnie, no i use Chromium
<Ronnie> there is also a firebug for chromium. ill have a look here at chrome
<daker> Ronnie, what do yo want exactly ?
<Ronnie> daker: if it works here in chromium
<Ronnie> daker: it even wont work in ff anymore
<daker> hmm
<daker> ツ
<Ronnie> daker, almost looks like the location API of google maps has changed. ill have a new push, it should work now
<daker> ok
<Ronnie> check both setting and moving maker, and input an adress
<Ronnie> both should work
<subausub> I'm looking for a LoCo in Austin Texas, Does one exist?
<pleia2> subausub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TexasTeam has links to all the texas subteams :)
<subausub> thanks, that's what I was looking for.
<daker> Ronnie, when i click/DND the marker it should display the long/lat ?
<Ronnie> daker: within the form, ye
<daker> Ronnie, is it working you ?
<Ronnie> yes, ill check chromuim to be sure
<Ronnie> daker: works perfect, both chr, ff
<cjohnston> Ronnie: for the current HoF or the new django one?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: django
<cjohnston> it doesnt exist yet
<Ronnie> ah
<daker> Ronnie, it does not work for me
<daker> maybe cjohnston can test it
<Ronnie> cjohnston: can you test it?
<Ronnie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/570613
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 9) (heat: 38)" [High,In progress]
<daker> Ronnie, http://i.imgur.com/P5t8n.png
<daker> the marker is there but there is no long/lat
<Ronnie> daker, when did you last update the branch?
<daker> Ronnie,  rev 352
<cjohnston> not on my current conenction.. itd take all week
<Ronnie> daker: thats the good revision. ill try to branch a new one and test
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> i saw mhall119 was back earlier!
<cjohnston> yay
<Ronnie> daker: did you restart the django runserver?
<daker> yes ツ
<Ronnie> hmm, i create a new branch, did a sync, migrate and init-ld. it just works here
<Ronnie> could it be a jquery version problem?
<Ronnie> daker: can you install firebug in your chromium or look in the errorconsole for error messages?
<daker> ok i'll retry with a new branch
<Ronnie> cjohnston, daker: im starting to create a django supportmap app for 'django-foundations'. currently i have in the model the latitude,longitude,is_support,has_cds you you have more ideas for a nice support map ?
<Ronnie> email_visible?
<cjohnston> im not sure what a spportmap is
<daker> Ronnie, http://pastebin.com/1LnBkEDH
<Ronnie> cjohnston: the dutch version of a supportmap: http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ronnie> here users can find 'experienced' ubuntu users in the neighbourhood, to get cd's, get support@home and ask questions
<Ronnie> daker: cant you seen more. it looks like half the message
<daker> Ronnie, http://i.imgur.com/5sBrz.png
<Ronnie> daker: very strange error
<Ronnie> looks like the google maps init function adds aditional script, but fails
<daker> Ronnie, note that not a error it's just a warning
<daker> an*
<Ronnie> hmm
<Ronnie> daker, can you debug the script (config-button -> tools -> developer tools -> tab 'scripts' -> script: maps.js -> click the linenumber 185)
<Ronnie> then refresh the page and click on the map
<daker> i am using the chromium debugger
<daker> Ronnie, bug 692734 fixed ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692734 in loco-directory "Venue objects when created with forced id, gives an error (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692734
<Ronnie> daker: it was fixed in import-live-date branch i thought
<daker> ok
<daker> Ronnie, we are making a good progress, we have fixed 15 bugs already
<Ronnie> wow, statistics always makes me happy
<daker> https://launchpad.net/loco-directory/+milestone/0.2.22
<Ronnie> daker, any luck with the maps code?
<daker> no
<daker> i'll try tomorrow at work (using maverick)
<Ronnie> oke, thx
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-07
<cprofitt> cjohnston: I am in this channel now
<cjohnston> hey
<cjohnston> If the user is around, try to get them to join as well...
<cprofitt> I asked him too
<cjohnston> :-)
<cprofitt> he should be here shortly
<cprofitt> this is his LP page
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~jaricanese7
<cjohnston> Ronnie/ mhall119 ping
<Ronnie> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> hey Ronnie 
<cjohnston> im not completely sure if this is related to bug 574049
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 574049 in loco-directory "User referred to as "openiduser44" in event RSVP (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574049
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551322/
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ^
<cjohnston> hey jaricanese7 
<Ronnie> cjohnston: one moment
<jaricanese7> Hey
<cprofitt> bbiab
<cprofitt> wife just came home and time to get kids in bed
<cprofitt> jaricanese7: cjohnston will take good care of the issue he is awesome!
<jaricanese7> Okay thanks
<cjohnston> jaricanese7: i can't guarentee that I'll be able to figure it out.. I've pinged two others who I think may be more well suited...
<cjohnston> I think it may be related to that bug, but im not positive
<jaricanese7> Okay well I'm be here. Hopefully we can figure something out.
<cjohnston> great
<Ronnie> back
<Ronnie> jaricanese7: do you know when you first logged into the loco.ubuntu.com (is that long ago?)
<jaricanese7> My first login was about 20 minutes ago
<jaricanese7> My launchpad account itself has exist for a year maybe
<Ronnie> jaricanese7: do you have some empty 'name' fields in launchpad
<Ronnie> we guess that openiduserXX is created when no name or something is returned from launchapd
<jaricanese7> The only thing I have empty in my launchpad profile is 'wikiname'
<jaricanese7> I don't know if you saw the transcript, but when logging in to loco.ubuntu.com, it redirects me to launchpad which is normal
<jaricanese7> but on there, it says launchpad doesnt recognize the loco.ubuntu.com url
<jaricanese7> So it will only pass my URL to them
<Ronnie> jaricanese7: can you make a screenshot of that page
<jaricanese7> Sure. Where should I upload it?
<cjohnston> jaricanese7: i get the "url is not recognized" too
<cjohnston> but i login as myself
<cjohnston> whats your lp url again
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<jaricanese7> launchpad.net/~jaricanese7
<Ronnie> mine looks: http://ubuntuone.com/p/X2O/
<cjohnston> mhall119: mind reading up.. see if this is rlated
<mhall119> reading
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> wb btw
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i think it is related and that jaricanese7 can provide the missing information
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> jaricanese7: it told you it would only send your identity url?
<jaricanese7> Yes
<mhall119> not username and team membership like it does in Ronnie's screenshot?
<jaricanese7> It said the URL loco.ubuntu.com wasn't recognized, so it will only send my identity URL
<jaricanese7> nope
<mhall119> okay....that would explain a lot, and means it's a problem with Ubuntu SSO
<cjohnston> mhall119: when i go to login, it says l.u.c wasnt recognizded too
<mhall119> actually, that explains exactly why we get openiduser##
<cjohnston> but still login as chrisjohnston
<mhall119> cjohnston: Ronnie's screenshot says that too
<mhall119> but it also says it'll pass the username and team memberships
<cjohnston> right
<mhall119> it sounds like jaricanese7 is getting something different
<cjohnston> i wonder if we can get it recognized by sso
<Ronnie> hmm lets see what the openidusers have common
<Ronnie> its a very strange bug and probably wrong in SSO, but maybe somehow our request to sso is wrong
<jaricanese7> Okay I have my screenshot up
<jaricanese7> http://ubuntuone.com/p/X2P/
<jaricanese7> That's what I get
<Ronnie> mhall119: why does SSO send username,teammember when a site is not reconized?
<mhall119> Ronnie: it's a public OpenID provider, it's meant to be used by outside sites
<Ronnie> when a site is not reconized it should only sends the url i thought
<mhall119> but sites can also get register themselves to get extra access
<Ronnie> at least when i used lp openid, i got only the url for my project
<mhall119> no, there's several items it should send, username being one of them
<Ronnie> so teammembership is also public
<Ronnie> "By default, Launchpad will only return a user's username if it is requested and will ignore any other requests."  from https://help.launchpad.net/DrupalPlugins
<mhall119> I'm asking in #canonical-isd and #launchpad-dev why you might be getting treated differently
<cprofitt> mhall119 and Ronnie thanks for working on this for us
<nhandler> Ronnie: /67
<nhandler> (Ignore that)
<Ronnie> jaricanese7: are you still alive?
<jaricanese7> Yes
<Ronnie> do you know how to handle a terminal and have you once downloaded a branch (code) from launchpad ?
<jaricanese7> Yes
<Ronnie> jaricanese7: can you download this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<Ronnie> bzr branch lp:loco-directory
<Ronnie> install the needed packages with this command:
<Ronnie> sudo apt-get install python-django python-launchpadlib libjs-jquery-ui python-django-openid-auth python-django-south iso-codes gettext python-tz
<jaricanese7> It's downloading
<Ronnie> pm me when your ready
<jaricanese7> Okay. Give me 10 minutes please.
<jaricanese7> I really appreciate your help, will be RIGHT back.
<Ronnie> ok, take your time
<jaricanese7> I branched loco-directory
<jaricanese7> and am installing the libraries now
<Ronnie> i need some debugging info from the django_openid_auth package. can you run the following commands
<Ronnie> sudo cp /usr/share/pyshared/django_openid_auth/views.py /usr/share/pyshared/django_openid_auth/views.py.backup
<Ronnie> sudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/django_openid_auth/views.py
<Ronnie> within views.py you need to add a print in the function: def render_openid_request , just before the HttpResponse(...)
<Ronnie> print form_html
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I think we figured out the problem
<Ronnie> cjohnston: you did?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> look in -isd
<Ronnie> jaricanese7: wait a sec, maybe its not needed
<cjohnston> Basically it depends on how they login as to what info is requested...
<jaricanese7> Okay
<cjohnston> or atleast thats how it appears
<jaricanese7> Well I have the file open in Gedit. I'll wait.
<cjohnston> he tried logging in many different waays, and each time, it said it was going to send different info
<Ronnie> cjohnston: but the information that is sended to SSO should be the same for all users, or not?
<cjohnston> if you try logging in from the "Add Event" it makes sure you are a member of the team
<cjohnston> if you just click login, it just says username i think he said
<Ronnie> ah, loco will be added to trusted sites, that should slve it for us
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> it wont solve it
<cjohnston> that isnt the problem
<cjohnston> thats a seperate issue
<cjohnston> if you login for the first time by rsvping for an event, it doesnt ask what team you are a member of buecause it isnt relevant to the task at hand
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i dont fully understand it, but i think i dont need to anymore ;)
<cjohnston> im off for the night.. jaricanese7 if you dont mind hanging out in here so we can ping if we need anything
<cjohnston> mhall119: please read above and in -isd when you come back and see if that tells you anything
<jaricanese7> I'll keep this open yes.
<cjohnston> jaricanese7: I'll talk to Ronnie and mhall119 tomorrow and hopefully we can come up with something
<cjohnston> Gonna try to get some sleep before someone decides to wake me up
<jaricanese7> Okay. Thanks for all your help so far.
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> g'nite
<jaricanese7> night
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i guess that the few openidusers should changed in the database itself, but indeed, talk for tomorrow
<Ronnie> gnight
<cprofitt> thanks guys
<cprofitt> really appreciate the assist
<Ronnie> your welcome. i call it also a day here, its 04:00
<wgrant> jaricanese7: Hi.
<jaricanese7> Hi?
<wgrant> jaricanese7: I hear you're having problems logging into loco.ubuntu.com using login.launchpad.net.
<jaricanese7> Yes I am
 * nhandler started having problems logging in from wikispaces using launchpad openid recently, but has a feeling it isn't related ;)
<wgrant> jaricanese7: Could you tell/PM me the email address you are using to log into login.launchpad.net?
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> Bonjour
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<Ronnie> mornin mhall119
<artnay> how does one change timezone for a team? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ shows different timezones but I can't find any timezone settings from loco-directory nor launchpad
<daker> artnay, the timezone depends on the venue
<daker> artnay, when you create a venue you can set the timezone for it
<artnay> daker: and if there's no venue mentioned (if the case is about irc channel), you can't set the timezone, right?
<artnay> 6 out of 30 events are irc meetings
<daker> artnay, bug 673831
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673831 in loco-directory "LD fails to support virtual events (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673831
<artnay> thank you
<daker> artnay, if you go here http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/add/ you will see the timezone
<artnay> daker: true, I guess listing irc channels isn't the solution although there are two channels listed already. I've subscribed to the bug. are "meetings" supposed to be the solution in upcoming versions of loco-directory?
<daker> i dunno ツ
<daker> artnay, ah yes yes
<artnay> daker: seems like it (reading the blueprint now)
<artnay> but what's the difference between https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/ld-meeting-feature and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/virtual-events
<artnay> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<daker> i misunderstood your question
<daker> artnay, lemme see
<daker> artnay, you don't have permission to access this page. to which one ?
<artnay> daker: neither, I'm able to see them but not edit (likely because I'm not part of the team)
<daker> ya
<daker> i think they are the same
<daker> but https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/ld-meeting-feature is the right one
<artnay> daker: yes, thanks for the information. I'll be waiting for upcoming versions to see this feature implemented. meanwhile, as a workaround I just set the non-venue meeting to be in UTC time and in description field I'll mention the local time.
<daker> ok
<artnay> last time I missed the meeting because it was set in local time (but in reality it was UTC) and therefore my Google calendar had the UTC time...
<daker> sorry for that ツ
<daker> artnay, https://launchpad.net/loco-directory/+milestone/0.2.22
<artnay> daker: no problem, I'm not blaming anyone (except myself as I created the event)
<effie-jayx> hello all
<mhall119> morning
<daker> morning mhall119 
<cprofitt> hello
<czajkowski> effie-jayx: *HUGS* long time no see online 
<czajkowski> effie-jayx: keeping well ?
<YoBoY> yeah, just received the Ubuntu banner and an orange tablecloth :D
<YoBoY> thanks ^^
<czajkowski> YoBoY: :) 
<dholbach> hey effie-jayx, czajkowski, daker, cprofitt, YoBoY!
<YoBoY> bonjour dholbach :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: Aloha :) 
<daker> Buenos días dholbach 
<cjohnston> mornin
<TrickyJ> Hi all
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: hey buddy good moning ;)
<trinikrono> yo
<TrickyJ> trinikrono: hey nice nickname ;)
<trinikrono> TrickyJ: im from trinidad lol
<MagicFab> hi folks
<MagicFab> I was wondering what happened to showing Ubuntu LoCo team members locations.
<MagicFab> Mine shows up empty: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qc/+map
<MagicFab> when was that discontinued ?
<czajkowski> MagicFab: surely a lp issue not #ubuntu-locoteams issue :) 
<MagicFab> ok, I thought I'd ask here 1st in case it was some new policy or else
<czajkowski> lp I think 
<Ronnie> czajkowski: it was because there was an issue with the https google maps (script). There is already a bugreport for it, but nobody has started to write a fix
<czajkowski> Ronnie: yes the issue is still in LP though 
<Ronnie> im not experienced in LP code, but i can help with the google maps (javascript) part
<JanC> \o/ 2 nice banners for ubuntu-be arrived today!
<czajkowski> :)
<YoBoY> the banner is really big
<mhall119> cprofitt: if you see jaricanese7 again, have him ping me
<mhall119> I need him to do something to try and nail down this openid bug
<mhall119> cprofitt: specifically https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+question/140566
<subausub> quit
<cjohnston> hey mhall119 
<mhall119> hey cjohnston 
<mhall119> so, we now have confirmation that a successful OpenID login won't always have a username
<mhall119> so I guess I need to finish making test cases for my strict username patch to django-openid-auth so it will get accepted
<mhall119> then wait and see if there are additional problems with SSO itself
<cjohnston> mhall119: sounds like a plan..
<cjohnston> I'm hoping that we can get a release ready soon.. And it'd be awesome to get that fixed as well
<cjohnston> 9 reviews.. 3 of them I can't do..
<mhall119> cjohnston: when I have time
<mhall119> I just registered for next semester's classes
<mhall119> discrete math looks....interesting
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> but I need to knock out some ubuntu/qimo work before that takes up all my free time
<cjohnston> I'm thinking I might not do and classes this semster
 * daker hates math
<mhall119> I thought of that too, but that just puts my BA further away
<mhall119> I need to double check that discrete math fulfills my exit requirements
<cjohnston> I don't know what I want to do
<cjohnston> I need to take college algebra if I want a second as
 * mhall119 is homeward bound
<mhall119> talk to you later
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> Ronnie / daker ping
<daker> cjohnston, yep
<cjohnston> daker: I know you have done some, but if you have a few minutes, could you try to knock out a review or two
<daker> ok lemme see
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> I'm working on some of the ones that arent mine... but its dinner time... im gonna try to do another one or two wehndinner is done
<cjohnston> hmm.. I just got "UserProfile with pk=1965 does not exists" while running import-live-data
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-08
<Ronnie> cjohnston: very late pong
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: hey ronnie wassup
<TrickyJ> howzz u doing buddy
<Ronnie> great, but busy and almost going to sleep
<Ronnie> how are you doing today?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: could you look into this merge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/623288 ( i hope it makes .2.22, because it will allow me to see the events in my google calendar)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 623288 in loco-directory "importing ical gives an error (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,In progress]
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: ^^
<dmcglone1> dog unplugged the computer
<Ronnie> cjohnston: does the Userprofile bug raise on a clean branch or modified, and if you rerun it, can you recreate the bug?
<Ronnie> it could be that the data on the server is temporary inconsistent (data is retrieved, in the middle of 2 other writing actions on the server)
<Ronnie> sample: import-live-data retrieves the users. while that request is processed on the client (can take up tp more than 5 minutes) there is a new user created on the server and linked to a team. Then the client (import-live-data) requests the team info. That team referres to a user that does not exists in local database
<Ronnie> to solve this, 2 fixes need to be written.
<Ronnie> 1. first get ALL data from the server, then process
<Ronnie> 2. check is the referenced object exists, else do not create the link and display a simple message, without crashing the script
<Ronnie> but im going to sleep now. maybe on sunday i have a look at this
<Ronnie> for now: good night
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ping
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/623288/+merge/44127
<Ronnie> i cant reproduce this bug, could you write an 'howto'. i tried different ways, but ik keeps working
<Ronnie> im on maverick tough, so it could be a different python-vobject package
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ronnie> mornin
<cjohnston> Ronnie: Im on 10.10  - branch, syncdb, migrate, init-ld, import-live-data, runserver, merge
<daker> Ronnie, cjohnston i am reviewing this https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/681984/+merge/45475
<daker> cjohnston, http://dpaste.com/297489/
<daker> hmm maybe i am wrong ツ i think it's not the right branch
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/699692/+merge/45477
<cjohnston> review that one first
<daker> oki
<cjohnston> the one bug kinda makes the other patch not work
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm leaving in about the next 10 minutes.. I'll check IRC one more time, but then I'm gone for the day
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I didn't have the issue with import-live-data the second time.. I assume like you said it was just something on the server side in the middle of something
<Ronnie> cjohnston: sounds indeed very likely, because the userid was very big (latest new user). today i have not much time too look at a solution. i hope tomorrow i will
<cjohnston> Tis ok..
<cjohnston> I'm off to disney for the day.. Cyall later
<Pendulum> cjohnston: have fun
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ping
<Ronnie> mhall119, daker: ping also
<Pendulum> Ronnie: cjohnston isn't around right now
<Ronnie> ok thx Pendulum
<daker> Ronnie, yo
<Ronnie> evening daker
<Ronnie> can you test this one for me: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/623288/+merge/44127
<Ronnie> cjohnston gets errors here, but im not able to reproduce them
<daker> Ronnie, ok
<Ddorda> ‎nhandler: do you have any idea who is the responsible of the domains?
<Ddorda> ‎out domain is about to expire, is there someone to renew it?
<Ddorda> ‎our*
<Ddorda> ‎ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> ‎Expiration Date:21-Jan-2011 12:19:22 UTC
<JanC> Ddorda: I assume that happens automatically
<Ddorda> ‎JanC: yes? because i know some guy put an eye on that domain
<Ddorda> ‎that is way i'm afraid
<JanC> it's owned by Canonical, so I'm sure they get an invoice from the registrar/agent
<Ddorda> ‎i guess so
<Ddorda> ‎i hope so :P
<JanC> it always worked okay for us and the other locoteams AFAIK  ;)
<Ddorda> ‎JanC: Okay, many thanks :)
<JanC> Ddorda: also, I don't know who has an eye on that domain, but I'm pretty sure hijacking trademarked domains isn't very clever anyway  ;)
<JanC> although I don't know .org policies about that
<YoBoY> re
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-09
<t0m4sg1l> hola
<t0m4sg1l> alguien aqui??
<Ronnie> ping mhall119
<mhall119> Ronnie: pong
<Ronnie> mhall119: hey ...
<Ronnie> i was working on a 'supportmap' for django foundations
<Ronnie> but ran into some troubles
<Ronnie> i also say you made some bugreports to it
<Ronnie> for example, howto handle the urls.py into the global urls.py
<Ronnie> and the media directory, how to add items in there
<Ronnie> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> what do you mean by 'supportmap'?
<mhall119> each app would have it's own urls.py and ./media/
<mhall119> we can provide a global urls.py that links to all the apps' urls.py
<mhall119> probably commented out, so you just uncomment what you'll be using
<mhall119> something I've done at work is to define a MEDIA_ROOT in each app's __init__.py
<Ronnie> by supportmap, i mean a google map, where users can add a marker where they live, and add some contact information and otehr stuff
<Ronnie> new users can get in contact with nearby ubuntu usrs to ask for help
<Ronnie> its a bug succes in the dutch community
<mhall119> can you make a generic API, so developers can add any items to a google map?
<mhall119> I can see a user-specific one being useeful for locos
<mhall119> but non-loco webapps would probably also have a use for it
<mhall119> if they can define other items
<Ronnie> mhall119: the generic API is already written (it needs to be extended and optimized tought)
<mhall119> cool, lets get that into the django foundations
<Ronnie> i use same code (the own jquery maps plugin) on loco as on the supportmap code
<Ronnie> mhall119: at the moment i get the error: ./manage.py pullapps  => Unknown command: 'pullapps'
<mhall119> are you on the django foundations developers team?
<Ronnie> no
<mhall119> what's your LP id?
<Ronnie> ronnie.vd.c
<mhall119> added
<Ronnie> i see
<mhall119> do you have bzr_apps locally?
<Ronnie> no, do i need to to pull apps?
<mhall119> yeah, it can't pull itself before it's there
<mhall119> bootstrapping is still a bit of an issue
<mhall119> I'm working on ways to make that easier
<mhall119> the way Django handles INSTALLED_APPS doesn't help matters
<Ronnie> mhall119:  i branched now all the apps in foundations, (all in the folder src) but the command still not exists
<mhall119> is bzr_apps in your INSTALLED_APPS?
<mhall119> if you're using the foundations settings.py, it should
<Ronnie> mhall119: in settings: import bzr_apps (but the folder is named bzr-apps )
<mhall119> oh right
<mhall119> forgot that python doesn't like hyphens in package names
<Ronnie> if i rename the folder, it works
<mhall119> I'll rename the series
<Ronnie> ok great
<mhall119> grrr, except it seems launchpad doesn't like underscores :(
<mhall119> fail
<Ronnie> hmm, then we need to change the commend to 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu-django-foundations/bzr-apps bzr_apps'
<mhall119> yeah
<Ronnie> and if the bzr_apps import fails, show that command
<Ronnie> or dont use _ or -  at all
<mhall119> actually, if you use the 'bootstrap' management command, it should do it correctly for you, try that
<mhall119> bootstrap is in ./common/
<Ronnie> ah, ill try
 * mhall119 needs to make a README and INSTALL files
<Ronnie> indeed l)
<Ronnie> we need to copy the local_settings stuff from loco too
<mhall119> good point
<cjohnston> mornin
<Ronnie> hey cjohnston :D
<cjohnston> whats goin on today
<Ronnie> a lot if django foundations ideas
<Ronnie> and i see my merge request are almost brought back to 0 ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I have three for ld
<Ronnie> cjohnston: can you reproduce the bug for the calendar banch?
<Ronnie> daker could not, like me
<cjohnston> Ronnie: could you look into https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/699692/+merge/45477 
<cjohnston> its the same as your fix for https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/697693/+merge/45263
<cjohnston> so i think the bug may be introduced with both
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ill have a look
<cjohnston> im starting the process for downloading to check the calendar thing again
<cjohnston> on 3g today... so itll be a while
<Ronnie> hmm,  downloading from Loco is not the longest time
<Ronnie> it is the database interaction ;)
<cjohnston> Downloading the branch is up to more than 3 minutes
<Ronnie> hmm, ok didnt notive it is that much, here is is less than a sec
<czajkowski> cjohnston: disney good fun ?
<Ronnie> ill have to eat in a minute, then ill look into the feedback of daker. i guess that also can create new bugs
<cjohnston> bbuussyy
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> cjohnston: :)
<cjohnston> Ronnie: im still importing.. :-/ been doing it since about the time i said bbuussyy
<yerkin> hi
<yerkin> pleas help me
<cjohnston> whats up yerkin 
<yerkin> i install ubuntu 10.10 server
<yerkin> then i try install yum
<yerkin> sorry my bad engl
<yerkin> sorry for my bad engl
<cjohnston> Try #ubuntu-server for server help.
<yerkin> i write    apt-get install yum
<yerkin> ok thank you
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I'm still getting the error on the calendar merge
<Ronnie> cjohnston: can you write step by step what you did?
<cjohnston> branch, syncdb, migrate, init-ld, import-live-data, runserver, merge
<cjohnston> then i click on any of the little calendar icons
<Ronnie> oke, ill test in a moment, still looking into the problem of the copy
<Ronnie> the bug that can arise fron dakers solution, is that 2 events are copied at 'the same time' (i.e. before its saved to the database). they both get the same id
<cjohnston> what about from the initial patch
<Ronnie> i can guess whats going on
<Ronnie> the view is executed twice, load en POST
<cjohnston> ic
<Ronnie> in both a copy is made (.save()) but only in the POST, the team is linked
<Ronnie> i have to look into the _new code how to solve it
<Ronnie> but im now testing the ical
<cjohnston> k
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i can reproduce the error indeed
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I guess that's a good thing
<Ronnie> indeed, now i can start debugging :D
<yerkin> tell me how to specify a proxy
<yerkin> ubuntu 10.10
<cjohnston> Try a support channel or google please
<Ronnie> cjohnston: fixed the NoneType error for ical
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> did you push it?
<Ronnie> yes
<Ronnie> the problem was an empty description in an event
<cjohnston> ic
<toros> hi
<cjohnston> hi
<daker> Ronnie, how ?
<Ronnie> daker, how what?
<daker> <Ronnie> cjohnston: i can reproduce the error indeed
<Ronnie> branch, syncdb, migrate, init-ld, import-live-data, runserver, merge
<daker> Ronnie, is it the ical error ?
<Ronnie> yes
<Ronnie> cjohnston: did you test it after my new push?
<Ronnie> because your comment is afterwards, but it should be fixed in the new version
<cjohnston> Ronnie: didnt notice the new commit
<cjohnston> one sec
<Ronnie> mhall119: ping
<cjohnston> Ronnie: no error
<Ronnie> cjohnston: the copy bug is harder than i expected. because TeamEvent subclasses from BaseEvent. i think i need the help from mhall119 to fix this
<cjohnston> ok
<Ronnie> cjohnston: is there another bug that needs to be solved before the next release?
<cjohnston> the meeting bugs are stoppers
<Ronnie> mhall119:  any advise on this? http://docs.python.org/library/copy.html
<Ronnie> cjohnston: the last one is hard: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/688064
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688064 in loco-directory "Add meetings to 'upcoming events' on team's pages (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Ronnie> daker: ping
<daker> Yo
<Ronnie> do you have any advise on the copy bug?
<cjohnston> bug #692121 should be fixed before release, bug #686268 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692121 in loco-directory "Team event has been unlinked to loco team on loco.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686268 in loco-directory "Add the ability to add agenda items (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686268
<Ronnie> or the upcoming events page -> include meeting
<Ronnie> 692121 is hard to solve, because the cause in not clear
<daker> bug 692121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692121 in loco-directory "Team event has been unlinked to loco team on loco.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692121
<daker> yes
<cjohnston> Events page should not list meetings.. thats what the meeting page is for
<cjohnston> on the team page, it should list events and meetings
<Ronnie> cjohnston: 686268 is already merged, why isnt it "Fix committed"
<cjohnston> Ronnie: it only has the backend
<cjohnston> it doesnt have the ui
<cjohnston> Ronnie: in my mind, 686268 should behave like an event comment.. If you click add agenda item (or something similar), you get a text box at the top of the screen (just like the comment box) and then it records the user who made the comment, the time, etc
<cjohnston> do you understand what im sayin Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> yes
<cjohnston> :-)
<Ronnie> ill see what i can do tomorrow, got enough for today ;)
<cjohnston> daker: would you mind running another test on the ical branch since changes were made? if you approve ill merge
<cjohnston> sounds good Ronnie 
<cjohnston> With the bugs that need to be done for the release, I'm too lost to be of much assistance
<Ronnie> indeed, the complexity is increasing at the end of the road
<Ronnie> altough the ui shouldnt be that difficult. but i hate css stuff ;)
<daker> cjohnston, tell me the bug id pls ツ
<cjohnston> I'm thinking CSS should be fairly easy, as it should be able to use the css from comments
<Ronnie> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/623288/+merge/44127
<cjohnston> Ronnie: could you also take a quick look at this one please bug 696661
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 696661 in loco-directory "Expires Date / Date Expires does not make sense (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696661
<Ronnie> sure, looking is OK ;)
<cjohnston> sorry... that was actually supposed to be for daker.. but you can review it too
<cjohnston> :-)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: hmm, not much that could go wrong with that merge. but ill do a small test to be sure
<cjohnston> ty
<daker> cjohnston, it works for me
<daker> cjohnston, i'll review the other tomorrow it's 23:10 and i need to go to sleep ツ
<Ronnie> cjohnston: on the page http://localhost:8000/teams/ubuntu-nl/edit its not translated
<Ronnie> its still "Date Expires"
<Ronnie> other pages are correct
<mhall119> Ronnie: can you bring me up to date on what the "copy bug" is?
<mhall119> wasn't the copy event feature working previously?
<Ronnie> mhall119: sure
<Ronnie> it had a glitch, there were 2 events created. one without a team
<Ronnie> i even guess that the old (where its copied from) could be changed
<mhall119> Ronnie: how did it create 2?
<Ronnie> i tried different approaches, but all failed (create a __dict__ from the model, delete the id field, and give the dict as initial)
<Ronnie> mhall119: because the view is called twice, the first copy, and later the POST
<mhall119> right, but it only get's saved on POST, not on GET
<Ronnie> 2nd method, use python deepcopy => the original event loses some information
<Ronnie> there was needed a save() also for the GET, because if it has no id, the manytomany rel cannot be linked
<Ronnie> crashed
<mhall119> hang on, it had been working
<Ronnie> i thought by using initial=event.__dict__ to solve it
<Ronnie> but the datetime are not inserted into the form
<mhall119> okay, let's back this up a bit
<mhall119> GET shouldn't need the new event created
<mhall119> it should just use the old event to pre-populate the new event form
<cjohnston> it used to work.. then some change (i forget what) broke it.. 
<mhall119> well then let's figure out what that change was
<cjohnston> Ronnie:  expires_date = models.DateField(_("Reapproval Date"), null=True, blank=True) doesnt change the date expires?
<Ronnie> mhall119: i guess your right with GET/POST
<Ronnie> ill do a test in a minute
<Ronnie> cjohnston: looks like it didnt, is it hardcoded in the template?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> Ronnie: do you remember what broke the copy
<Ronnie> cjohnston: did it broke, or wasnt it tested properly?
<cjohnston> it works in the live version
<mhall119> okay, simple fix to the copy event
<cjohnston> ?
<Ronnie> mhall119: your idea seems to work here
<mhall119> you just needed to get a copy of the teams from the event before you delete the id/pk
<mhall119> http://pastebin.com/GCx0uba2
<Ronnie> mhall119: what abount this solution: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/697692-2/+merge/45654
<Ronnie> cjohnston: can you test it?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i cant find a copy feature in the live version
<mhall119> Ronnie: I don't think that will work
<Ronnie> why not?
<mhall119> form.save() will save it's instance
<mhall119> It may be aware of the id fields and set them before saving
<cjohnston> Ronnie: there is a copy team event
<Ronnie> cjohnston: maybe i have not the rights to make a copy (altough i have rights to create new)
<cjohnston> then you should
<cjohnston> I see 'back' 'comment' 'edit details' 'delete' 'copy' 'ical'
<cjohnston> in the secondary nav
<Ronnie> lol, was looking at the wrong page (team page). duh
<Ronnie> i think its getting late ;)
<mhall119> okay Ronnie, it looks like your fix will work, the form doesn't have a separate copy of the event id
<Ronnie> mhall119: it indeed looks like its a reference to the actual model
<mhall119> I'd put it before form.is_valid() though
<mhall119> though I don't think it matters
<Ronnie> cjohnston: team_update.html there are still some hardcoded strings, including "date expires"
<Ronnie> mhall119: what happens if the form is not valid?
<Ronnie> coulnd that break things?
<mhall119> it'll display the page again with the form as it is
<mhall119> like I said though, it shouldn't matter either way
<Ronnie> oke, great
<Ronnie> mhall119: i see my merge is missing the teams=... in meetings/views.py
<Ronnie> can you add them too, and retest?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-02
<locodir-user> hi
<YoBoY> bonjour
<mhall119> good morning and happy new year
<YoBoY> from our last party in Paris http://youtu.be/ZekqMtODwPI
<daker> woo very nice
<wassim> salem :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-03
<YoBoY> good morning
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-04
<AlanBell> hi loco-council o/ any movement on the twinning thing yet?
<czajkowski> nope :/
<AlanBell> with the free CDs thing that we have been doing that has been very carefully targetted at the uk http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<AlanBell> I get more emails from india than the UK
<AlanBell> and I reply to them all saying get in touch with your local team
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> there is an indian loco 
<AlanBell> not one with CDs
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> but they are active 
<popey> the twinning thing is happening then?
<popey> I thought it was rejected for this cycle
<czajkowski> it's just taking some time it seems 
<czajkowski> and then xmas got in the way 
<AlanBell> nigelb: ^^
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-05
<YoBoY> good morning
<bkerensa> pleia2: How can we add Ubuntu Oregon's monthly meeting to the Fridge LoCo Calendar
<bkerensa> it is the 2nd Sunday of every month at 7pm on #ubuntu-us-or 
<czajkowski> I thought locoteams werent having their meetings on there 
<czajkowski> as it would become very messy
<bkerensa> czajkowski: This one? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/loco/
<czajkowski> ah so there is a seperate tag for it 
<czajkowski> makes more sense just hadnt seem much notice about it 
<czajkowski> mostly us teams
<czajkowski> JanC: you about ?
<cjohnston> bkerensa: why not put the meetings in the loco team portal
<JanC> czajkowski: yes?
<czajkowski> JanC: what was the story with the panel for fosdem?
<JanC> seems like nobody replied on the list that they were interested to be on the panel?
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, JanC \o
<czajkowski> JanC: :/
<JanC> I can be on the panel, I guess, but I'd rather have somebody else  ;)
<czajkowski> JanC: hoping alison can come 
<czajkowski> but she's unsure 
<JanC> Alison?
<czajkowski>  Allison Randal
<JanC> czajkowski: ah, but is she involved with locoteams & such?
<czajkowski> she's pretty hands on 
<czajkowski> but wasnt sure what the topic is 
<czajkowski> is it just about locoteams?
<czajkowski> JanC: have you poked huats ?
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: aloha 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hi :D
<JanC> czajkowski: well, I'm not sure what fedora ambassadors do exactly (it's not 1:1 like our locoteams), but they were certainly thinking about similar things
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: did you have a good christmas?
<czajkowski> JanC: ok remind me again what it was about, don't have the email but i'll be there and would like to help if possible 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, yes! ty and you?
<czajkowski> yes it was lovely thanks 
<SergioMeneses> I'm reading email right now... 
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: you're missing from the LC channel 
<JanC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793799/ --> this is essentially what they want to have a panel about
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> so 
<czajkowski>  local coordination -> loco.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski>  shipping promo material
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<czajkowski> relieve language barriers  - translations team ?
<JanC> well, we ship promo material inside Belgium too  ;)
<czajkowski> well-connected people who know whom to poke about what  harass folks on here?
<JanC> czajkowski: and local language support
<czajkowski> :)
<JanC> support in local language, I mean
<czajkowski> is it belgium specific or generally locoteams ?
<JanC> czajkowski: generally
<czajkowski> ok
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, I have been so busy lately, sorry
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: thats ok
<czajkowski> JanC: shall we set up a wiki page for the event?
<czajkowski> or a LTP page ??
<JanC> czajkowski: you want to be on the panel?
<czajkowski> JanC: yeah sure why not i'm there so no excuse really 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, I'm working with "ubuntu user day Es" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<JanC> or somebody else from the loco council?
<czajkowski> JanC: don't think anyone else is in the Eu any more on the LC
<czajkowski> bar me 
<czajkowski> oh sorry paolo os 
<czajkowski> *is 
<JanC> yeah, I thought somebody from Italy  ☺
<czajkowski> xdatap1
<czajkowski> shall practice speaking slowly 
<czajkowski> :) 
<JanC> lol
<czajkowski> JanC: got the conference packs orgniased?
<czajkowski> JanC: do I need to email someone ?
<JanC> was just working on that sort of stuff for the booth
<JanC> czajkowski: I will mail to Pascal, and CC you?
<czajkowski> JanC: great thanks 
<JanC> Pascal = one of the FOSDEM organisers, and on the OpenSuse board now IIRC
<czajkowski> sorry for the delay, Christmas got in the way, as did moving house and being in ireland 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, o.0
<SergioMeneses> moving in Christmas
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: I live in the UK but I'm from Ireland and go home from time to time 
<JanC> czajkowski: I didn't read mail for most of last week either  :P
<JanC> hm, can locoteams still order extra free CDs for conferences & such?
<czajkowski> it's at the discression of shippit 
<czajkowski> you cna ask for the conference pack 
<JanC> shipit is closed?
<czajkowski> and your an approved loco 
<czajkowski> no shippit is not closed 
<paultag> shippit is too closed :)
<paultag> I can't get CDs :)
<JanC> it redirects to http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit ?
<paultag> JanC: LoCos can get CDs, but not people
<paultag> and only for approved folks
<czajkowski> paultag: nit picker :)
<paultag> czajkowski: blah :)
<czajkowski> miss you
<paultag> czajkowski: you too :)
<JanC> paultag: we are an approved locoteam, but the shipit website is gone...
<paultag> JanC: I think you have to mail someone or fill out one of those canonical forms
<paultag> none of this is really documented
<JanC> then the wiki needs updating  ;)
<paultag> JanC: well, that was for people who are getting to shippit from other URLs
<paultag> JanC: trying to get CDs and stuff. There should be a wiki page on how to get CDs
<paultag> for LoCos
<JanC> anyway, I'll ask in the mail that I send to ask for a conference pack
<paultag> JanC: give me 2 minutes before that
<paultag> JanC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<czajkowski> scroll down 
<czajkowski> it's there in black and white
<paultag> JanC: https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<paultag> JanC: use those guys, should be a snap
<czajkowski> Conference Pack approval is at Canonical's discretion, and any left over materials should be shared with Loco Team members for other events. To request a pack, please email the following information to info@shipit.ubuntu.com at least 4 weeks prior to the event:
<paultag> czajkowski: we're talking about 6 month allocations, not conf-packs :)
<czajkowski> paultag: both 
<JanC> czajkowski: I was going to send a mail there for the conference pack, but the info about getting CDs for conferences above it is wrong...
<paultag> czajkowski: so https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ won't work anymoe?
<paultag> czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<JanC> paultag: we already got our 6-month allocation  ;)
<paultag> ah
<paultag> ok, then listen to czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> there was a form to get them last time 
<bkerensa> heh
<JanC> I already am mailing for a conference pack, but that doesn't include CDs  ;)
<bkerensa> yes it doesw
<bkerensa> a couple hundred even
<JanC> "CDs (250 Desktop, 25 Server, 25 Kubuntu) - (To be requested via shipit as per usual process) "
<paultag> brb
<bkerensa> I don't think they do Kubuntu anymore
<bkerensa> they sent us 250 Desktop, 75 Server
<JanC> kubuntu CDs were in our last 6-monthly pack
<bkerensa> I mean for ConfKits
<JanC> bkerensa: did you request them separately?
<bkerensa> They said it was all in one kit
<JanC> hm, well, I'll ask in my mail for the conference pack to be sure
<bkerensa> I think the wiki is out of date because we didnt get stickers
<bkerensa> yeah
<JanC> or maybe stickers were out of stock or something...
<bkerensa> Jas I think is the person
<bkerensa> They are pretty quick about it.... I requested a kit and the next day it was shipped
<bkerensa> it was shipped out less then 12 hours after I requested
<JanC> hehe
<JanC> in my experience it has always been delivered within a week
<JanC> so the "4 weeks" is probably to cover for customs issues and such  ;)
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: talk to paultag re locoline
<SergioMeneses> paultag, \o
<SergioMeneses> paultag, Are you here?
<czajkowski> he may be away from computer 
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: if you email him
<czajkowski> he replies
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, sure...  
<paultag> hay, back
<paultag> but very lagging
<SergioMeneses> paultag, hi! ...I wanna know more about locolint
<paultag> sure :)
<SergioMeneses> paultag, don't worry... and a little busy 
<paultag> totally
<paultag> no problem
<paultag> I'm having a rough morning :)
<SergioMeneses> paultag, oks...
<SergioMeneses> paultag, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoLint
<paultag> jep
<paultag> SergioMeneses: http://launchpad.net/locolint
<paultag> I have a PPA with it somewhere
<SergioMeneses> paultag, I have installed it ;) and integrate with my LP account
<paultag> great :)
<SergioMeneses> paultag, I goin to make one test!..
<SergioMeneses> *going
<SergioMeneses> paultag, locolint works great!... I recived an email about the bug reported by myself
<paultag> :)
<YoBoY> JanC: looking for people to help hold the booth at the fosdem. Some members from french locoteam are insterested, ping huats or kinouchou if you need informations. We can also bring official live CDs, if you need something else, just ask
<YoBoY> (add ? where necessary... ^^")
<czajkowski> YoBoY: are you going?
<YoBoY> czajkowski: not sure yet, but kinouchou is going and some other members
<JanC> of course, some help is always welcome  ☺
<YoBoY> for the panel question, someone from the lococouncil will be a good choice or from the community council, we have lot of them in Europe too
<JanC> YoBoY: czajkowski will be on the panel
<JanC> or round table or whatever they want to call it  ☺
<JanC> and I intend to be in the room
<YoBoY> ha yes, sorry, haven't read all the backlog :p
<YoBoY> she is the perfect candidate for that "job" :)
<dumbass_partitio> hello?
<Wonderwoman319> Anyone from dublin here who is attending the meet and greet on Saturday? 
<mhall119> Wonderwoman319: I assume you've checked the ireland team's channel?
<Wonderwoman319> nope - well now...mmmm how do i do that? sorry. 
<mhall119> just type: /join #ubuntu-ie
<mhall119> and check http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19802/design-p-design-and-community/ for more team events
<mhall119> whoops, wrong URL, one second
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<mhall119> that's the one
<Wonderwoman319> thanks! 
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> czajkowski can put you in touch too
<czajkowski> Wonderwoman319: join #ubuntu-ie
<locodir-user> hello, I need help
<mhall119> hello locodir-user, what can we help you with?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-06
<YoBoY> good morning
<huats> moring
<mhall119> bonjour YoBoY, bonjour huats 
<huats> Hello mhall119
<YoBoY> Bonjour mhall119, comment ça va ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: good, and you?
<YoBoY> i get a cold ^^"
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> how do you say "chicken soup" in french?
<paultag> bouillon de poulet for the broth
<paultag> that's all I know
<YoBoY> good translation paultag :)
<paultag> YoBoY: french cooking is a hobby of mine :)
<paultag> I only cook french and italian :)
<YoBoY> it's a good and tasty hobby :D
<paultag> I agree :)
<YoBoY> what's your favorite meal ?
<paultag> YoBoY: to eat or to make?
<YoBoY> both :p
<paultag> YoBoY: I like to eat duck, I don't like cooking it because it's very hard to get exactly right. I don't know that I have a favorate way of preparing it, though
<paultag> as for to make, I like making gnocchi with some sauce and meatballs and stuff. All from scratch, it's just so much better
<YoBoY> magret of duck is really good when you know how to cook it :)
<paultag> YoBoY: yeah, I can never do it right
<paultag> YoBoY: the sauces that you crazy french folks come up with are fun too
<paultag> I love making hollandaise, it's so exact
<markjones> Is anyone from Brazil on yet?
<markjones> I need help translating something :)
<YoBoY> markjones: what do you want to translate ?
<mhall119> markjones: have you checked brazil's channel?
<markjones> I want to translate a presentation, and no, not checked the Brazil channel
<mhall119> that's probably a good place to start
<mhall119> !br
<ubot4> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<markjones> anyone having issues signing onto the Ubuntu Wiki?
<SergioMeneses> markjones, \o
<SergioMeneses> markjones, ubuntu wiki works!
<SergioMeneses> I'm editing my profile
<SergioMeneses> right now
<pleia2> markjones: it sometimes takes a few tries to log in
<markjones> yeah
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: Hello!
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, hello!
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-07
<raynesmorgasbord> uh..
<raynesmorgasbord> hi?
<iwastoldtocomehe> i dont get this
<AlanBell> Daniel0108: I think those questions are more for the loco council, so could you repeat them here please
<Daniel0108> AlanBell, oh, okay
<Daniel0108> AlanBell, can you remove lubotu from #ubuntu-at please, as my team members do not really want to be logged :P
<czajkowski> thats thr irc
<czajkowski> all loco channrls are logged as core channels under name space
<Daniel0108> czajkowski, problem, we are not even logged ;)
<Daniel0108> look at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> err, plus that isn't a logbot is it
<Daniel0108> oh
<Daniel0108> :P
<Daniel0108> !logs
<AlanBell> ubuntulog or something is the logbot
<ubot4> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Daniel0108> AlanBell, ^
<Daniel0108> lubotu says that too
<AlanBell> yeah, lubotu does factoids, it doesn't do logging
<czajkowski> alanbell not really in a fit state to talk today
<AlanBell> czajkowski: sure, go get some rest!
<Daniel0108> AlanBell, well, okay, we don't need logging, then :P
<czajkowski> but fyi all locoteams should be logged
<czajkowski> nn
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> then we need logging :P
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> regret asking now I bet!
<Daniel0108> AlanBell, no, I don't care about logging :P
<Daniel0108> *about being logged
<AlanBell> Daniel0108: we will sort it out in a bit, no hurry and the channel topic will need to point to the logs when the logbot turns up I think
<Daniel0108> okay, no problem
<cjohnston> Daniel0108: Add the loco bot to your team channel by mailing rt@ubuntu.com 
<cjohnston> email RT asking to have the logging bot put in the channel
<Daniel0108> cjohnston, I already did that :/ But then it quit and never came back
<cjohnston> try again I guess
<Daniel0108> okay, I have a question about my #ubuntu-at chan, I own the Austrian Ubuntu LoCo, do I own #ubuntu-at-* now too? (like GRF)
<cjohnston> Daniel0108: "own" is kinda a bad word in the LoCo world. Team Admin, Team Contact or something else similar to that is considered better.
<Daniel0108> cjohnston, well, I'm the founder, leader, whatever :P
<cjohnston> The reason I mention it is it has caused fights before
<Daniel0108> cjohnston, okay, sorry. Then, I'm the team leader and am I in charge of #ubuntu-at-* channels now too?
<cjohnston> in charge would be bad too.. are there channels other than #ubuntu-at?
<cjohnston> looking at the number of people in the -at channel, im not sure that there would be a need for other channels
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-08
<JanC> Daniel0108: the locoteam as a whole is in charge of those channels
<JanC> so if there are channels managed by other people who do their work well (in a way that benefits & doesn't hurt ubuntu & ubuntu-at), I don't see any reason why you would need practical management over the channel(s)
<Daniel0108> JanC, okay, that's good :P
<JanC> of course, things are different if the "owner" of a loco channel has been MIA for a year...
<JanC> anyway, nobody "owns" a locoteam, but some people might own rights over certain resources/assets of a locoteam, and it's up to the locoteam to agree on that
<Daniel0108> I know, JanC 
<markjones> Daniel0108: In Wales, I'm the first Point of Contact for my team, I administer on behalf of our team our wiki pages and I email members every so often. We did have a Team Contact whom worked on behalf of other members, but that is currently vacant
<markjones> nobody on our two IRC channels is op, but three of us have op priviliges
<Daniel0108> markjones, we don't have OPs either
<markjones> the only owned thing is the server we'll be using for our website
<JanC> well, I "own" our IRC channel and ML, but that's largely historical (I don't have admin rights on our website for example)
<JanC> although I have "root" on the webserver, so i could change that if I wanted...  ;)
<JanC> but I don't own the Launchpad team, for example
<JanC> and I have no access to our bank account
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-31
<pleia2> LoCo Council folks - can an event be created for 2013 Ubuntu Hours?
<JoseeAntonioR> !lococouncil | ^
<ubot2> ^: The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> pleia2: JoseeAntonioR done 
<pleia2> czajkowski: thank you! :)
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-01
<luisehernandez> feliz año nuevo para todos soy nuevo en ubuntu y gracia antemano por su ayuda
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-03
<czajkowski> JanC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2013
<opnchaudhary_> Anybody here from Nepal?
<locodir-user> Hola
<JoseeAntonioR> locodir-user: hola, como te pudemos ayudar? :)
<locodir-user> ehhh soy nuevo en esto
<locodir-user> y quiero adentrarme en el mundo ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> locodir-user: que tipo de informacion quieres? :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-04
<mani__> hi
<mani__> anybody there???
<mani__> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-05
<bunga> @@
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-06
<locodir-user> k-milogars
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-30
<locodir-MikeH> Hello all
<locodir-MikeH> 60 million + ppl in the uk and Ubuntu is dead.....dang nabber
<belkinsa> Please explain.
<coolbhavi> hello locodir-MikeH 
<coolbhavi> hey belkinsa 
<belkinsa> Hey there.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-02
<Geochr> Happy new year everybody...
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<belkinsa> Happy New Year to you too, Geochr.
<BobJonkman> Happy New Year, locoteams!
<belkinsa> Thanks BobJonkman.
<belkinsa> BobJonkman: ping
<BobJonkman> belkinsa: pong!
<belkinsa> I took some interest in your LoCo's plans for video meetings.  I would suggest that instead of tinychat, you could try chatb.org since it doesn't require accounts or anything but update browsers.
<belkinsa> chatb.org runs on  webrtc.
<BobJonkman> WebRTC looks to be full of promise
<BobJonkman> I wonder if it interoperates with the WebRTC in Jitsi.
<BobJonkman> Jitsi has a quite an impressive demo on YouTube
<belkinsa> I have Jitsi on my computer, I should try connecting chatb.org
<BobJonkman> I just looked at chatb.org at the URL you put on Discourse; didn't work for me 
<belkinsa> The http://chatb.org/#ubuntu-ca ?
<BobJonkman> (but I was using a locked down browser -- allowed Javascript, but has all kinds of other blocks for referer, ID string, &c.)
<belkinsa> Ah.  I have my own issues.
<belkinsa> I use my tablet and Firefox that is on it for chatb.org.
<BobJonkman> Seems I have a connection with Chromium.  Come join me...
<belkinsa> Give me a sec
<belkinsa> There
<omnidan> wait, does chatb.org allow multiple people to talk to each other?
<omnidan> like, more than two
<belkinsa> I think so.
<omnidan> and it works fully peer-to-peer?
<omnidan> well, a small server to maintain the IDs
<omnidan> but the audio/video stream
<belkinsa> Maybe you should come and check?
<omnidan> I can't atm, but can somebody link me to the source?
<omnidan> I mean like
<omnidan> git repo or so
<belkinsa> You don't need it, just a browser will do and this link: http://chatb.org/#ubuntu-ca
<omnidan> *sigh*
<belkinsa> Is there a problem?
<omnidan> you do realize that javascript can be uglified
<omnidan> which means the actual source is not visible
<omnidan> comments and everything is stripped
<belkinsa> Oh
<omnidan> hmm
<omnidan> "wsHost": "wss://chatb.org:2680",
<omnidan> https://chatb.org/js/index.js isn't uglified :P
<omnidan> ok then
<belkinsa> BobJonkman, let me restart my tablet
<BobJonkman> OK
<omnidan> doesn't seem to be p2p
<belkinsa> Huh.
<omnidan> it uses a server for streaming
<omnidan> *central server
<omnidan> I want something like this but with http://peerjs.com/
<belkinsa> We have three now.
<belkinsa> But I see no video
<belkinsa> I just have mic on
<belkinsa> Bah, I blame Internet connection on this...
<belkinsa> Maybe just use mic?
<belkinsa> Well, um, that was a try
<BobJonkman> I have two sessions running now, but no video from one to the other. So, most likely not P2P, but all connecting to a central server
<belkinsa> Could be.
<belkinsa> omnidan, you can do chatb.org with more than two.
<omnidan> belkinsa: yeah, but it's not p2p
<belkinsa> What difference does it make?
<omnidan> uh
<omnidan> less load on the server
<omnidan> no central server required
<omnidan> streams between peers, server can't sniff
<belkinsa> Oh.  I see.
<omnidan> belkinsa: I was working on adding hub/leaf support to peerjs so I can create something like that for hackathons, but p2p
<omnidan> oh also p2p means less traffic when in a local network
<omnidan> *less traffic to the global internet*
<omnidan> and that'd be useful at hackathons
<belkinsa> I see.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-29
<daddi> Ciao a Tutto il Canale!!!
<daddi^242a^> Ciao a tutti :))
<daddi^242a^> !list
<ubot5> daddi^242a^: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<ubot2> daddi^242a^: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot2 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot2 !alis ».
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-31
<naniyake> hola
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-03
<shwetundj-pku> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-04
<tsimonq2> wxl: lol
<pleia2> can someone with access add the Ubuntu Hours 2016 global event to loco.ubuntu.com?
<jose> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
 * wxl grumbles as he wakens from his slumber
<jose> wxl: see backlog
<wxl> jose: oh you meant the global event?
<jose> yup
<jose> loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/add
<wxl> done pleia2. sorry, jose had to remind me i had the power to do it :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij nhaines and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<pleia2> wxl: thanks :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-05
<elacheche> Morning!
<nhaines> Good morning!
<Kilos> o/
<PaulW2U> y
<tsimonq2> o/ guys
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> This should be updated for 2016: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<wxl> yes tsimonq2 ?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: it's a wiki, you can update it :)
<tsimonq2> wxl, pleia2: Well it links to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2979/ and I don't know how to create another one
<pleia2> tsimonq2: there is already another one
<tsimonq2> pleia2: well can you link me?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: go to loco.ubuntu.com and click on "Events"
<pleia2> Ubuntu Hours 2016 is in the list
<tsimonq2> oh ok thanks pleia2 
<pleia2> sure
<nhaines> Glad I could help.
<tsimonq2> hey it's nhaines 
<tsimonq2> nhaines: what's up?
<nhaines> tsimonq2: not much!  Been busy editing, threw out my back Sunday and couldn't walk yesterday.  Can walk today!  About to put on a podcast and do some book formatting.
<nhaines> Trying not to think about SCALE until tomorrow, but I'll probably have to write a blog post soon.  :)
<nhaines> This close to getting Firefox running on Ubuntu on my Nexus 7.
<nhaines> Oh, and loving my new Android Wear watch.
<pleia2> which one do you have?
<nhaines> Firefox 43!
<pleia2> the watch :)
<nhaines> Hehe, just kidding.  ASUS Zenwatch 2.
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> don't think I've seen that one yet
<nhaines> It had the distinct advantage of costing $150, which was the maximum I'm willing to pay for a second screen for my phone.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> But also the only things that set it apart form the $350 watches was the square screen and the no LTE that I wasn't going to pay T-Mobile for anyway.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: ooh a podcast?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: ohhh is that LUP?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: why couldn't you walk? :(
<nhaines> It will probably be The Nerdist from a couple years back when they interview Joel Hodgson.
<tsimonq2> ohh ok
<nhaines> I couldn't walk because I threw out my back.  The best part was that it was probably 7 hours before that started to manifest, so I didn't realize it was actually bad until the next morning.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: well yeah I heard you on a LUP a couple weeks ago
<pleia2> Joel <3
<tsimonq2> ohh that sucks
 * tsimonq2 doesn't know who Joel is
<nhaines> MST3K
<tsimonq2> oh ok I see
<tsimonq2> nhaines: oh yeah BTW, since you are organizing UbuCon, it would be pretty awesome if you could explain to our LoCo a bit about it during our meeting on Friday. Although it might be a little late to sign up, it might be a good idea for them to learn about what an UbuCon is.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: if you are willing I can put you on the agenda
<tsimonq2> nhaines: it's on Friday from 7:00 - 8:00 CST
<tsimonq2> same time, different day :)
<nhaines> If it's AM I'm not so sure about that!
<tsimonq2> lol no, PM
<tsimonq2> yeah we wouldn't do that :)
<tsimonq2> I have school! :P
<tsimonq2> nhaines: ^
<nhaines> I can probably spare a bit of time for that on Friday.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: so is that a yes to put you on the agenda?
<nhaines> Yup.
<tsimonq2> ok, cool :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-06
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> h dholbach svij nhaines and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> oh my sorry. sticky i
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij
<dpm> hey nhaines, do you happen to be around?
<nhaines> dpm: sorry I missed you in IRC!
<dpm> nhaines, no worries, I did see you in person, which was better :)
<nhaines> :D
<nhaines> I was going to ask dholbach, but missed him.  I figured out I was saying 7. as "siebste" instead of "siebte".  Now I'm worried that I might have to really try to unlearn that, haha.
<svij> nhaines: Should I talk to you more often in German on telegram? ;)
<nhaines> svij: haha, only if we're talking about lists, apparently!  ;)
<svij> nhaines: we can do that ;)
<nhaines> I found "siebste" all over the Web, but never in any dictionaries.  ;)
<pbjarting> Installed teamviewer 11 would like to go back to version 9. How do I remover #11
<tsimonq2> pbjarting: #ubuntu for support
<pbjarting> pls help. how do I uninstall a previous verson 
<genii> pbjarting: Please /join #ubuntu and ask support questions there. It is not the purpose of this channel to give support for Ubuntu
<pbjarting> I have joined Ubuntu both in Sweden and Spain. I do not understand.
<pbjarting> I will continue to ask questions on this channel
<nhaines> pbjarting: please restrict those questions to the subject of Ubuntu Local Community teams.
<pbjarting> I do not understand. Pls advise
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<pbjarting> Thanks
<nhaines> This channel is only for discussion about Ubuntu advocacy.
<pbjarting> What does it means ?
<nhaines> It means the work that is being done by the Ubuntu Local Community Teams.
<pbjarting> I am really upset how I'm being treated . Please advise where I direct my questions.
<pleia2> pbjarting: we can't help you here, please join #ubuntu and ask your question there
<pleia2> #ubuntu is where you should direct your question
<pbjarting> How do I do that ?
<pleia2> as genii explained, /join #ubuntu
<wxl> pbjarting: if you need help with ubuntu, you can join the #ubuntu channel and they can help you out with your needs. just enter /join #ubuntu
<pbjarting> Sorry me stupid. What do we discuss here ?
<pleia2> events and projects related to ubuntu in our home countries
<pleia2> there are ubuntu teams all over the world: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<pbjarting> pls specify
<wxl> pbjarting: what do you want specified?
<pbjarting> I do not know what you are talking abt
<pbjarting> Is this some kind of private club ?
<wxl> no, you're welcome to join, pbjarting. where are you located?
<pbjarting> I am in Sweden but I also reside in Spain. I'm an ex United Nations employee. I try to encourage my friends to use Linux. We are migrating from Windows and are looking for other options
<wxl> pbjarting: then you can join and you can invite your friends to join the groups in Sweden and Spain: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-se/ http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-es/
<pbjarting> Thanks
<tsimonq2> pbjarting: they are really a lot of fun :D
<wxl> pbjarting: these are good places to find support, friends, learn new things, contribute to ubuntu, etc
<pbjarting_> I'm back and I have contacted the links that you gave me. Maybe there has been a fuck up since I recently joined Spain also
<pbjarting_> We will see. I have got support from you earlier on the chat
<wxl> pbjarting: please consider using non-offensive language. doesn't bother me, but i can't speak for everyone else. it's not uncommon for us to have minors about..
 * tsimonq2 waves
<pbjarting_> I am so sorry
<wxl> no problem. i'm sure you did not mean offense.
<pbjarting_> No
<pbjarting_> will leave the pc on and then maybe you will be able to explain how I earlier was able to receive support on this channel, but no now?
<genii> pbjarting_: It's possible someone gave you assistance in this channel at a previous time. But this channel is not for that purpose, as we've been patiently attempting to explain. 
<wxl> pbjarting: the purpose of this channel is what we said before. the purpose of the #ubuntu channel is to provide support. it's possible you can find support anywhere, but that doesn't mean you can depend on it.
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl 
<wxl> pbjarting: you can depend on getting support at #ubuntu because that's all they do.
<genii> pbjarting_: You have not once yet entered the real support channel in the entire time we have been conversing here and instructing you in various ways how to enter there and receive the assistance you require
<pbjarting_> OK sorry that I exist. I think that you just lost abt 3600 members that was considering Linux.
<pbjarting_> I will have to infrom them that Mac is a better choice
<wxl> pbjarting: i'm not entirely clear why you're taking offense to this. the solution to your problem is within your grasp.
<tsimonq2> pbjarting: it's not that we don't want to help you. we do. just the people in #ubuntu are a lot quicker at getting you answers and a lot better as that is all they do
<tsimonq2> pbjarting: so don't take offense, be glad that we are refering you to the professionals :)
<tsimonq2> pbjarting: and you are welcome to stick around and hang out too
<wxl> pbjarting: also, the chances of finding someone with experience with teamviewer is relatively small, so you need to find the place with the most amount of people in order to get taken care of. *I* have no experience with it.
<pbjarting> Hi,  an order of 3000 macs took just place. Linux could be installed, but you were arrogant.
<wxl> i'm sorry you misunderstood, pbjarting 
<pbjarting> I will report this to Ubuntu. I do not think that you are in charge.
<wxl> you can contact the community council, who is in charge
<wxl> in fact, if you join #ubuntu-community-teams, you can speak to them directly
<pbjarting> talking - good I will rest my case for a while. BiBi
<wxl> pbjarting: you can supply them with the link to the irclogs
<wxl> pbjarting: you can find that here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/06/%23ubuntu-locoteams.html#t21:25
<wxl> pbjarting: then they will be able to see and know everything you saw
<genii> wxl: I find it somehow amusing you are telling them to go a different channel to complain when they couldn't be bothered earlier to go to the proper channel for the help they were requesting.
<wxl> genii: irony is ironic, my friend
<genii> Indeed.
<wxl> XD
<pbjarting> Thank you. "I think we can do business in the future" 
<pbjarting> That is what Mrs Margaret Thatcher said to Mr Gorbatjov.
<pbjarting> Good nite to all of you. Sorry for my disturbance
<wxl> take care pbjarting 
<pbjarting> same 2 u
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-07
<wxl> i should have mentioned there are several community council members right here and that some of them replied to the initial inquiry XD
<pleia2> (former)
<wxl> oh yeah, i forgot
<tsimonq2> LOL
 * tsimonq2 facepalms
<tsimonq2> what. just. happened.
<nhaines> My laptop battery picked either the least convenient or the most convenient time to run out.  :)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: fun :D
<Kilos> o/
<svij> o/ Kilos 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij
<Kilos> genii hows things
<Kilos> coffee machine broken?
<genii> The bean grinder is :( But at least the percolator still works
<Kilos> hahaha
 * genii fixes Kilos a large mug
 * Kilos bows gratefully
<genii> My assistant's children often hang out in the office waiting for him at the end of the day, they like to tinker with my stuff. So one day they threw a bunch of random things in my bean grinder. Like crayons and usb sticks
<Kilos> oh my
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-08
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Hey, "siebste" == "7." isn't a word at all, is it?  :)
<dholbach> "siehste" maybe?
<dholbach> it's not a real word either, but what people say on the street instead of "siehst Du"?
<nhaines> Nope, I think I picked up "siebste" instead of "siebte".
<dholbach> ah ok
<nhaines> But I count things in lists in German so seldomly... I can't really tell.
<dholbach> I can imagine, yeah :)
<nhaines> And it's all over the web in the right context, but not in any dictionary... not even Wikitionary!  (although I can *fix* that, hehe.)
<nhaines> Oh well, I'll just have to monitor it lately... I do *occasionally* tell dates.  :)
<dholbach> ah yes - that's a use-case :)
<nhaines> Well, thanks!  My local German Übersetzter is still on vacation until I pick the family up on Saturday!
<dholbach> Übersetzer :)
<Kilos> hi dholbach nhaines svij 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<svij> Guten Morgen dholbach und nhaines
<svij> and good morning Kilos 
<nhaines> dholbach: gah!  Well, another word I say more than I type!  :)
<nhaines> svij: good morning!
<svij> nhaines: also, it's "Übersetzer" not "Übersetzter"
<dholbach> hi svij
<nhaines> svij: so I've heard!
<svij> nhaines: we'll improve your german in less than two weeks!
<nhaines> svij: sure, Alexander will love to join in on that!  :)
<svij> nhaines: heh :)
<svij> damn, only two weeks left, time is flying
<nhaines> He might get there just in time for Bad Voltage Live, which should be fun!
 * svij still needs to book a hotel
<nhaines> Yeah, I just realized I have to do slides for three presentations.  There's another panel but I'm just going to wing it, lol.
<svij> hah
<svij> only one presentation for me
<nhaines> Oh, I'm in three, slides for two, winging one.  :)
<svij> but the book and uni exams (which I didn't do anything for yet) stresses me more
<nhaines> I was just working on how to introduce sabdfl, if I get to be the one to do it.  Which is something that Richard Gaskin and I will discuss tomorrow or Monday, lol.
<svij> haha
<svij> do it like in the boxing arena. "Maaaaaaaaark Shuttleowooooooooooooooooooooo…rth"
<nhaines> Haha, we'll see!
<svij> that doesn't work well with my name …
<nhaines> Sure, it just lasts that long anyway when you say it at normal speed.
<svij> :D
<nhaines> Okies, have to get *some* sleep before the morning.  :)
<nhaines> See everyone later! _o/
<svij> gute nacht ;)
<slidinghorn> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<slidinghorn> nothing to see here.  Just stopping by to see if there would be any information on how to revive a dead LoCo
<dholbach> try sending an email to loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> there's a lot of members of loco teams there who might have some good ideas for you
<slidinghorn> dholbach: thanks...I emailed the admin.  She confirmed it was essentially dead, but I'm kind of looking around to see what I can do to help get it going again
<czajkowski> slidinghorn: which loco?
<dholbach> yeah, best to have a chat with other loco team leads
<czajkowski> and stepping up is a good way to help get it back on its feet
<dholbach> all right... lunch time see you later
<slidinghorn> czajkowski: Ubuntu Ohio (US)
<czajkowski> slidinghorn: so I suggest posting as dholbach said to the loco contacts list and maybe asking for suggestions
<czajkowski> also maybe just picking a date/time and having a face to face meeting in Ohio at a coffee shop to meet people and come up with a plan or alternatively a virtual meeting
<slidinghorn> Will do...I think a hangout/video chat would be in order....if I remember correctly, most of the members were pretty far south of me and distance could make a face-to-face difficult
 * tsimonq2 got his LoCo going again, and he is only 13 :P
<Kilos> well dne
<elacheche> tsimonq2, you're 13 years old? or your LoCo have 13 persons x)
<Kilos> haha
<ongolaBoy> or both :)
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> afternoon nap time for 13 year olds looks like
<tsimonq2> 13 years of age, 21 members :D
<tsimonq2> nhaines: join #ubuntu-us-wi, mikeputnam will lead the meeting tonight
<tsimonq2> nhaines: it will start at 7 PM CST
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-09
<nhaines> tsimonq2: sorry, got stuck in traffic and just walked in the door.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: it's alright :)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: it was really unorganised either way
<nhaines> Aww.  Well, sometimes meetings end up that way!
<tsimonq2> nhaines: yeah I had something come up last minute that was from 5:30-7:30, then when I arrived, it seemed that mikeputnam actually wasn't starting yet, because they just got tech issues sorted out
<tsimonq2> nhaines: so I just joined and cranked it out in < 10 minutes
<tsimonq2> lol
<nhaines> tsimonq2: sounds like a success!
<tsimonq2> lol it was XD
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos 
<tsimonq2> Kilos: yes I am 13 years old :P :D
<tsimonq2> Kilos: and yes I run my LoCo
<Kilos> well done lad
<Kilos> keep it up
<Kilos> :D
<tsimonq2> :D
<Kilos> im only 5 times that old
<tsimonq2> lol
<svij> I even feel old by being 10 years older than tsimonq2 ;)
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> If you guys know anybody my age who is as involved with Ubuntu as I am, get them in touch with me
<tsimonq2> although the average kid my age plays games on the computer still :D
<Kilos> yeah
<tsimonq2> although I *did* meet a 14 year old through the LoCo
<Kilos> where are you again?
<tsimonq2> Wisconsin, USA
<Kilos> haha svij 
<tsimonq2> elacheche: ^^
<elacheche> tsimonq2: I'm proud of you :) We had 14y guys involved in our loco before, not aymore.. They're adults now x)
<tsimonq2> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-10
<Kilos> o/
<TaeheeJang> Hello!
<TaeheeJang> Hi Kilos! Long time no see!
<Kilos> hi there TaeheeJang 
<Kilos> yes its been a while
<TaeheeJang> Happy new year although it's late
<TaeheeJang> How have you been?
<Kilos> ty and the same there
<Kilos> ive been ok ty and you?
<Kilos> had some old man problems but seem sorted now
<TaeheeJang> I'm good too! We had 10th annieversary party last month.
<TaeheeJang> old man problems?
<Kilos> yeah a hernia and prostate
<Kilos> op fixed one and pills helped the other
<TaeheeJang> Oh so you're ok now?
<Kilos> yes ty im good to go again hehe
<TaeheeJang> good! lol
<TaeheeJang> Do you have a plan to participate Ubucon 2016 in this month?
<Kilos> nope thats for young guys
<TaeheeJang> Ah ha I got it
<Kilos> but the guys were talking about it here the other day
<TaeheeJang> the other day? 
<Kilos> yes i think it was on wednesday
<Kilos> svij can you fill TaeheeJang in on ubucon
<Kilos> or mhall119 
<svij> I'm attending UbuCon, yes.
<Kilos> if you are here tomorrow dholbach can inform you
<TaeheeJang> Oh thankyou! But unfortunately, I won't be able to go there because of financial problem
<TaeheeJang> I will inform people in my loco team who has interested in Ubucon
<Kilos> thats a world wide problem
<TaeheeJang> Yep...
<TaeheeJang> Anyway thankyou Kilos! I appreciate your thoughfulness
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> look after your loco
<TaeheeJang> yes always
<locodir-user> exit;
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-04
<Kilos> o/
<theShirbiny> Hey wxl, not push you or anything, but did you ask #ubuntu-eg ops to at least remove the outdated Ubuntu version?
<wxl> theShirbiny: yep. it's in progress. will get fixed eventually. for now, i wouldn't worry about it.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-05
<Guest11390> Hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-06
<sevate> Hi
<sevate> to all members of the webchat
<sevate> I need help on Ubuntu server setup/commands
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-08
<hjk> ghell
<hjk> hello
<hjk> anyonehere ?
<hjk> need help regarding ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-01-01
<type175> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)vnabvwrjbd: YoBoY popey jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<type175> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)tgrensc: ajmitch toddy pavlushka ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<type175> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)hscrzzss: Flannel BlueT_ MagicFab â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<type175> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)enrzcv: YoBoY inetpro flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<type175> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)oayihwbw: tai271828 cprofitt DalekSec ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<type175> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)vzboudyden: nhaines BlueT_ ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-01-02
<JcExtreamz_QC> allo
